# Actualités croquées…



## TimeCapsule (21 Décembre 2020)




----------



## aCLR (21 Décembre 2020)

Pour clore cette année tumultueuse de la meilleure des manières et pour plaire aux inconditionnels d'une _actualité amusante… ou pas_ sans distractions, le sujet des _actualités croquées_* sera le nouveau terrain de partage des partisans de l'actualité illustrée !


[IMG][/IMG]​

Enjoy !



*la référence au logotype de la marque Apple est une pure coïncidence, hein, n'y voyez aucun prosélytisme de ma part !


----------



## TimeCapsule (22 Décembre 2020)




----------



## TimeCapsule (22 Décembre 2020)




----------



## TimeCapsule (22 Décembre 2020)




----------



## TimeCapsule (22 Décembre 2020)




----------



## TimeCapsule (23 Décembre 2020)




----------



## TimeCapsule (23 Décembre 2020)




----------



## TimeCapsule (26 Décembre 2020)




----------



## TimeCapsule (26 Décembre 2020)




----------



## TimeCapsule (28 Décembre 2020)




----------



## TimeCapsule (29 Décembre 2020)




----------



## TimeCapsule (29 Décembre 2020)




----------



## Nouvoul (29 Décembre 2020)

Ça commence très mal ce fil; je n'ai pas besoin de TC pour voir tous ces Kek, Gorce, Plantu et autres, d'autant plus quand les dessins ont déjà été postés naguère. Ou alors renommer en "Le fil à TC"


----------



## TimeCapsule (30 Décembre 2020)




----------



## TimeCapsule (4 Janvier 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (5 Janvier 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (5 Janvier 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (5 Janvier 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (6 Janvier 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (6 Janvier 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (7 Janvier 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (7 Janvier 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (7 Janvier 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (7 Janvier 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (7 Janvier 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Janvier 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (7 Janvier 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Janvier 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (8 Janvier 2021)




----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Janvier 2021)

Il aura vraiment tout essayé !!!


----------



## TimeCapsule (10 Janvier 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (11 Janvier 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (11 Janvier 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (11 Janvier 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (11 Janvier 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (11 Janvier 2021)

*La peur...




*​


----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Janvier 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Janvier 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (13 Janvier 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (13 Janvier 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (14 Janvier 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Janvier 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (16 Janvier 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (17 Janvier 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (18 Janvier 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (18 Janvier 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (19 Janvier 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (19 Janvier 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (20 Janvier 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (20 Janvier 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (20 Janvier 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (21 Janvier 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (21 Janvier 2021)




----------



## Human-Fly (21 Janvier 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 209683​



Pour ceux qui ne suivraient pas de près la politique américaine, l'éléphant est le symbole du Parti Républicain et l'âne est le symbole du Parti Démocrate.


----------



## TimeCapsule (21 Janvier 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (22 Janvier 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (23 Janvier 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (23 Janvier 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (23 Janvier 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (24 Janvier 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (25 Janvier 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (25 Janvier 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (26 Janvier 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (26 Janvier 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (26 Janvier 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (27 Janvier 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (27 Janvier 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (28 Janvier 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (28 Janvier 2021)




----------



## Lio70 (28 Janvier 2021)

Pour ceux qui ne comprennent pas l'anglais: des gens rapportent au magasin leur poupée parlante de Biden.
"Il y a un problème. Il parle mais ça n'a aucun sens"


----------



## TimeCapsule (29 Janvier 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (30 Janvier 2021)




----------



## Moonwalker (30 Janvier 2021)

Pour ceux qui ont besoin d’une explication :









						« Le Monde » s’excuse après un dessin sur l’inceste jugé choquant
					

Le dessin, signé Xavier Gorce, évoquait les thématiques de l’inceste et des personnes transgenres. De nombreuses critiques se sont fait entendre.




					www.lepoint.fr
				




Le dessin est celui du 19 janvier, toujours présent sur le site de l'imMonde :





__





						Les Indégivrables… mais pas qu'eux
					

le blog à dessins de Xavier Gorce



					www.lemonde.fr


----------



## Gwen (30 Janvier 2021)

et surtout, 16 jours avant, il publiait ce dessin :





Et surtout, dans le billet d’excuse, on peut voir que Caroline Monnot (la Directrice de la rédaction)  ne sait pas parler français. En effet, on ne s’offre pas le privilège unilatéral de s’excuser soit même, mais on présente ses excuses qui peuvent être éventuellement acceptées ou refusées. Que la SNCF fasse cette erreur est du je m’enfoutisme total, mais qu’une personne dont le métier est d’écrit fasse cette erreur prouve soit son incompétence, soit du mépris.








						A nos lecteurs
					

Le Monde.fr - 1er site d’information sur l’actualité. Retrouvez ici une info de la thématique Le Monde & Vous du 19 janvier 2021 sur le sujet A nos lecteurs




					www.lemonde.fr


----------



## TimeCapsule (30 Janvier 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (1 Février 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (1 Février 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (1 Février 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (1 Février 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (2 Février 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (2 Février 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (2 Février 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (3 Février 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (3 Février 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (3 Février 2021)




----------



## aCLR (3 Février 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 211767​


Mignon !


----------



## TimeCapsule (3 Février 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> Mignon !


T'as toujours été un grand sentimental !


----------



## nicomarcos (3 Février 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> Mignon !


Ou délire partisan ?
On est pas tous logé a la même enseigne.


----------



## aCLR (3 Février 2021)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Ou délire partisan ?
> On est pas tous logé a la même enseigne.


Nan, tu confonds !
J'ai supprimé ton dernier 'truc' car il n'avait rien à voir avec l'actualité ! Tout au plus était-ce une critique partisane pseudo parodique d'un homme et son action. Désolé, mais on n'a pas de sujet pour ces conneries !


----------



## TimeCapsule (4 Février 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (5 Février 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (5 Février 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (5 Février 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (6 Février 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Février 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (8 Février 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (8 Février 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (9 Février 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (9 Février 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (9 Février 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (10 Février 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (10 Février 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (10 Février 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (10 Février 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (10 Février 2021)




----------



## Lio70 (10 Février 2021)

La vache dit ? "Meuuuh"
Le chat dit ? "Miaou"
Le mouton dit ? "Le gouvernement veille sur vous"


----------



## TimeCapsule (11 Février 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (11 Février 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Février 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Février 2021)

*Chèques ciblés...




*​


----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Février 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Février 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (16 Février 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (16 Février 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (17 Février 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (17 Février 2021)

*Populismes en Europe : la révolution Draghi...



*​


----------



## TimeCapsule (18 Février 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (18 Février 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (20 Février 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (21 Février 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (22 Février 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (22 Février 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (22 Février 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (22 Février 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (23 Février 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (23 Février 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (23 Février 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (23 Février 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (23 Février 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (23 Février 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (24 Février 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (24 Février 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (24 Février 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (25 Février 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (26 Février 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (28 Février 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (1 Mars 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (1 Mars 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (1 Mars 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (1 Mars 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (2 Mars 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (2 Mars 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (2 Mars 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (2 Mars 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (3 Mars 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (3 Mars 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (3 Mars 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (3 Mars 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (3 Mars 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (3 Mars 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (3 Mars 2021)

Marianne n'est pas encore sortie de l'auberge


----------



## TimeCapsule (4 Mars 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (4 Mars 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (4 Mars 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (7 Mars 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Mars 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (8 Mars 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (8 Mars 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (8 Mars 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (8 Mars 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (8 Mars 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (8 Mars 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (8 Mars 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (8 Mars 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (9 Mars 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (9 Mars 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (9 Mars 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (9 Mars 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (9 Mars 2021)




----------



## Locke (9 Mars 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (9 Mars 2021)

On ne peut pas dire mieux


----------



## Jura39 (10 Mars 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (10 Mars 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (10 Mars 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (11 Mars 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (11 Mars 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (11 Mars 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (11 Mars 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (12 Mars 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (12 Mars 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (14 Mars 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (14 Mars 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (14 Mars 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Mars 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Mars 2021)

*Et maintenant, Danone : ça déménage dans le CAC 40*​


----------



## nicomarcos (16 Mars 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (16 Mars 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (16 Mars 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (17 Mars 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (17 Mars 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (17 Mars 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (17 Mars 2021)

*Confinement...




*​


----------



## TimeCapsule (18 Mars 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (18 Mars 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (18 Mars 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (18 Mars 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (19 Mars 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (19 Mars 2021)

_Bon, pas trop sympa le voisin   _​


----------



## Jura39 (20 Mars 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (22 Mars 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (23 Mars 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (23 Mars 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (23 Mars 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (25 Mars 2021)




----------



## patlek (25 Mars 2021)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 220657



"Les concessions SIMCA pourront rouvrir"

HHhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa... Enfin!!!!


----------



## TimeCapsule (25 Mars 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (25 Mars 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (25 Mars 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (26 Mars 2021)

Etats-Unis : Joe Biden annonce déjà son intention de concourir à l'élection 2024 avec Kamala Harris




T'es pas rendu, mon pote !


----------



## TimeCapsule (26 Mars 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (27 Mars 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (28 Mars 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (28 Mars 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (28 Mars 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (29 Mars 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (29 Mars 2021)

*Rwanda...*​


----------



## TimeCapsule (30 Mars 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (30 Mars 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (31 Mars 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (31 Mars 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (31 Mars 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (1 Avril 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (1 Avril 2021)

*Parlement...*​


----------



## TimeCapsule (2 Avril 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (3 Avril 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (5 Avril 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (6 Avril 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (6 Avril 2021)

*Politiques et médecins...*​


----------



## nicomarcos (7 Avril 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Avril 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Avril 2021)

*Euthanasie...




*​


----------



## Jura39 (8 Avril 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (8 Avril 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (8 Avril 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (8 Avril 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (8 Avril 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (9 Avril 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (9 Avril 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (9 Avril 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (9 Avril 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (10 Avril 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (11 Avril 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (11 Avril 2021)

*2022...*​


----------



## Jura39 (12 Avril 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (12 Avril 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Avril 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Avril 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (13 Avril 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (13 Avril 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (13 Avril 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Avril 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Avril 2021)

*Vaccin chinois...




*​


----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Avril 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (15 Avril 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Avril 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Avril 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (17 Avril 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (17 Avril 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (18 Avril 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (18 Avril 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (18 Avril 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (19 Avril 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (19 Avril 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (20 Avril 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (20 Avril 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (20 Avril 2021)

*Le nouveau juge...




*​


----------



## nicomarcos (21 Avril 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (21 Avril 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (21 Avril 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (22 Avril 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (22 Avril 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (22 Avril 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (23 Avril 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (23 Avril 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (23 Avril 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (23 Avril 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (23 Avril 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (24 Avril 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (24 Avril 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (25 Avril 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (26 Avril 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (26 Avril 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (26 Avril 2021)

*Italie :  le retour de Mario...




*​


----------



## nicomarcos (27 Avril 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (27 Avril 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (27 Avril 2021)

*Un peu de vert dans le rouge...*​


----------



## nicomarcos (28 Avril 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (28 Avril 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (28 Avril 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (28 Avril 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (28 Avril 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (29 Avril 2021)




----------



## patxito (29 Avril 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (29 Avril 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (29 Avril 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (29 Avril 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (30 Avril 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (30 Avril 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (30 Avril 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (30 Avril 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (1 Mai 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (2 Mai 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (3 Mai 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (3 Mai 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (3 Mai 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (3 Mai 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (4 Mai 2021)




----------



## Human-Fly (4 Mai 2021)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 225183



Oui, voilà. 

Mois de mai. 4ème jour de ce mois. 
May the fourth, qui se rapproche de May the Force. 
(Que la Force soit avec toi. Que la 4ème jour du mois de mai soit avec toi. Calembour essentiellement destiné aux fans de Star Wars, donc... ) 

May the fourth be with you!


----------



## TimeCapsule (4 Mai 2021)

*Élections écossaises...*


----------



## TimeCapsule (4 Mai 2021)

*Le "pire" de Napoléon...




*​


----------



## Jura39 (4 Mai 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (4 Mai 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (5 Mai 2021)




----------



## kikourama (5 Mai 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 207933​


J'adore haha


----------



## nicomarcos (5 Mai 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (5 Mai 2021)

*Fin de règne pour Merkel...




*​


----------



## TimeCapsule (5 Mai 2021)

*La pagaille des régionales...




*​


----------



## nicomarcos (6 Mai 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (6 Mai 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (6 Mai 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (6 Mai 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (6 Mai 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (6 Mai 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (6 Mai 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (7 Mai 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (9 Mai 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (9 Mai 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (10 Mai 2021)

*Taïwan...




*​


----------



## TimeCapsule (10 Mai 2021)

*L'engrenage...




*​


----------



## Jura39 (11 Mai 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (11 Mai 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (11 Mai 2021)

*Brexit...




*​


----------



## Jura39 (11 Mai 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (12 Mai 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (12 Mai 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Mai 2021)

*Déconfinement progressif...




*​


----------



## Jura39 (12 Mai 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (13 Mai 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (13 Mai 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (13 Mai 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (14 Mai 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (14 Mai 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (14 Mai 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (14 Mai 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (14 Mai 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (15 Mai 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (15 Mai 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (16 Mai 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (16 Mai 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (17 Mai 2021)

*The Economist... 




*​


----------



## TimeCapsule (17 Mai 2021)

*Régionales...*




​


----------



## nicomarcos (18 Mai 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (18 Mai 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (18 Mai 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (18 Mai 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (19 Mai 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (19 Mai 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (19 Mai 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (19 Mai 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (20 Mai 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (20 Mai 2021)




----------



## Human-Fly (20 Mai 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 226637​



Je vois l'idée. 
Elle est très juste et courageuse. 
En effet, derrière la cause palestinienne, qui parfois a bon dos, certains se vautrent dans l'antisémitisme sous couvert de défense des Palestiniens.

Entièrement d'accord. 

Mais je crains que certains voient dans ce dessin une apologie de l'antisémitisme, alors que c'est exactement l'inverse. 

Mais bien entendu, j'espère me tromper...


----------



## TimeCapsule (20 Mai 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Je vois l'idée.
> Elle est très juste et courageuse.
> En effet, derrière la cause palestinienne, qui parfois a bon dos, certains se vautrent dans l'antisémitisme sous couvert de défense des Palestiniens.
> Mais je crains que certains voient dans ce dessin une apologie de l'antisémitisme, alors que c'est exactement l'inverse.
> Mais bien entendu, j'espère me tromper...


Tu as maintenant la cause de la rupture de contrat entre ce dessinateur et "Le Monde"...

C'est également une des raisons qui me fait classer ce media (et son groupe) entre la gauche et l'extrême gauche !

Je suis "réac" et j'en suis fier !


----------



## TimeCapsule (20 Mai 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (20 Mai 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (21 Mai 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (21 Mai 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (22 Mai 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (23 Mai 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (24 Mai 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (25 Mai 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (25 Mai 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (25 Mai 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (25 Mai 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (26 Mai 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (26 Mai 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (27 Mai 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (27 Mai 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (27 Mai 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (27 Mai 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (27 Mai 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (28 Mai 2021)




----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Mai 2021)

La saga du militaire recherché en Belgique !!! ...


----------



## TimeCapsule (28 Mai 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (28 Mai 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (28 Mai 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (28 Mai 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (28 Mai 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (28 Mai 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (30 Mai 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (30 Mai 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (30 Mai 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (30 Mai 2021)

*Ambiances...*​


----------



## TimeCapsule (31 Mai 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (31 Mai 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (31 Mai 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (31 Mai 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (31 Mai 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (31 Mai 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (1 Juin 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (1 Juin 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (1 Juin 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (1 Juin 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (1 Juin 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (1 Juin 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (1 Juin 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (2 Juin 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (2 Juin 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (2 Juin 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (2 Juin 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (3 Juin 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (3 Juin 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (3 Juin 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (3 Juin 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (3 Juin 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (3 Juin 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (3 Juin 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (4 Juin 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (4 Juin 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (4 Juin 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (4 Juin 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (5 Juin 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (5 Juin 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (5 Juin 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (6 Juin 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (6 Juin 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (6 Juin 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (6 Juin 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (7 Juin 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (7 Juin 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Juin 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Juin 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (8 Juin 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (8 Juin 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (8 Juin 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (8 Juin 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (8 Juin 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (8 Juin 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (9 Juin 2021)

*Bureaucratie...




*​


----------



## nicomarcos (9 Juin 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (9 Juin 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (9 Juin 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (9 Juin 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (9 Juin 2021)

Voilà, ça c'est dit


----------



## nicomarcos (9 Juin 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (10 Juin 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (10 Juin 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (10 Juin 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (10 Juin 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (10 Juin 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (10 Juin 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (10 Juin 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (10 Juin 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (10 Juin 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (11 Juin 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (11 Juin 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (11 Juin 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (11 Juin 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (12 Juin 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (12 Juin 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (13 Juin 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (14 Juin 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Juin 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (14 Juin 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (14 Juin 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Juin 2021)

*OVH en bourse...*





​


----------



## Jura39 (14 Juin 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (14 Juin 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (15 Juin 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (15 Juin 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Juin 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (15 Juin 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Juin 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (15 Juin 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (16 Juin 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (16 Juin 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (16 Juin 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (16 Juin 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (16 Juin 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (17 Juin 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (17 Juin 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (17 Juin 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (17 Juin 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (18 Juin 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (18 Juin 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (19 Juin 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (20 Juin 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (21 Juin 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (21 Juin 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (21 Juin 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (21 Juin 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (21 Juin 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (21 Juin 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (21 Juin 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (21 Juin 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (22 Juin 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (22 Juin 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (22 Juin 2021)

*Le sens du comique...




*​


----------



## TimeCapsule (22 Juin 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (22 Juin 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (23 Juin 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (23 Juin 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (23 Juin 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (24 Juin 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (24 Juin 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (24 Juin 2021)

On a résolu le problème de la natalité en France !


----------



## TimeCapsule (24 Juin 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (24 Juin 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (24 Juin 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (24 Juin 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (24 Juin 2021)

Dans La Tribune de Genève


----------



## Jura39 (24 Juin 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (24 Juin 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (25 Juin 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (25 Juin 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (25 Juin 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (25 Juin 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (25 Juin 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (25 Juin 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (25 Juin 2021)




----------



## aCLR (25 Juin 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 230653​


L'actualité des réseaux sociaux…
Ah bah bravo !


----------



## Jura39 (25 Juin 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (26 Juin 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (27 Juin 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (27 Juin 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (27 Juin 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (28 Juin 2021)




----------



## patxito (28 Juin 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (28 Juin 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (28 Juin 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (28 Juin 2021)

*Bertrand peut-il être rattrapé ?




*​


----------



## Jura39 (28 Juin 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (29 Juin 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (29 Juin 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (29 Juin 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (30 Juin 2021)




----------



## patxito (30 Juin 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (30 Juin 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (30 Juin 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (1 Juillet 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (1 Juillet 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (1 Juillet 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (1 Juillet 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (2 Juillet 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (2 Juillet 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (2 Juillet 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (2 Juillet 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (3 Juillet 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (3 Juillet 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (3 Juillet 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (3 Juillet 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (5 Juillet 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (5 Juillet 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (5 Juillet 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (5 Juillet 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (5 Juillet 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (6 Juillet 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (6 Juillet 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (7 Juillet 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Juillet 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (7 Juillet 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Juillet 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (8 Juillet 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (8 Juillet 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (8 Juillet 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (8 Juillet 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (8 Juillet 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (9 Juillet 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (9 Juillet 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (9 Juillet 2021)




----------



## Nikware (10 Juillet 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (11 Juillet 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (11 Juillet 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Juillet 2021)

*Hidalgo candidate...




*​


----------



## nicomarcos (12 Juillet 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Juillet 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (13 Juillet 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (13 Juillet 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (13 Juillet 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (14 Juillet 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (14 Juillet 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (14 Juillet 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (14 Juillet 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Juillet 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Juillet 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (15 Juillet 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (15 Juillet 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Juillet 2021)




----------



## patxito (15 Juillet 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (16 Juillet 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (16 Juillet 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (17 Juillet 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (17 Juillet 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (17 Juillet 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (18 Juillet 2021)




----------



## boninmi (18 Juillet 2021)

Andrezj humoriste.


----------



## Jura39 (18 Juillet 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (19 Juillet 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (21 Juillet 2021)




----------



## patxito (21 Juillet 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (21 Juillet 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (22 Juillet 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (22 Juillet 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (22 Juillet 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (23 Juillet 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (23 Juillet 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (23 Juillet 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (25 Juillet 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (26 Juillet 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (26 Juillet 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (26 Juillet 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (26 Juillet 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (27 Juillet 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (27 Juillet 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (28 Juillet 2021)

*La panne stratégique...




*​


----------



## Jura39 (29 Juillet 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (29 Juillet 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (29 Juillet 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (29 Juillet 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (29 Juillet 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (31 Juillet 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (1 Août 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (1 Août 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (2 Août 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (3 Août 2021)




----------



## Human-Fly (3 Août 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 234089​




Bravo Coco, bien plus intelligent que beaucoup d'humains !!!...


----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Août 2021)




----------



## Powerdom (10 Août 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (12 Août 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (22 Août 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (23 Août 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (23 Août 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (24 Août 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (24 Août 2021)




----------



## Moonwalker (26 Août 2021)

Source : The Sunday Time 25.08.2021


----------



## Jura39 (26 Août 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (28 Août 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (28 Août 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (30 Août 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (30 Août 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (31 Août 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (31 Août 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (31 Août 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (31 Août 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (31 Août 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (31 Août 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (1 Septembre 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (1 Septembre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (1 Septembre 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (1 Septembre 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (1 Septembre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (1 Septembre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (2 Septembre 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (2 Septembre 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (2 Septembre 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (2 Septembre 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (2 Septembre 2021)

*L'arme Attal...*​


----------



## Jura39 (2 Septembre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (2 Septembre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (3 Septembre 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (3 Septembre 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (3 Septembre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (3 Septembre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (4 Septembre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (4 Septembre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (4 Septembre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (5 Septembre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (5 Septembre 2021)

​


----------



## Toum'aï (5 Septembre 2021)

Le gouvernement veut une grève des cheminots pour faire oublier le pass sanitaire...


----------



## Jura39 (5 Septembre 2021)

​


----------



## aCLR (5 Septembre 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Le gouvernement veut une grève des cheminots pour faire oublier le pass sanitaire...


Je dirai plutôt l'illustrateur s'arrange avec l'info pour faire un "bon" mot ! Passe sanitaire ou pas…


----------



## Jura39 (6 Septembre 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (6 Septembre 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (6 Septembre 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (7 Septembre 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (7 Septembre 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Septembre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (7 Septembre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (7 Septembre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (7 Septembre 2021)

Sans commentaire.


----------



## patxito (8 Septembre 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (8 Septembre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (8 Septembre 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (8 Septembre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (8 Septembre 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (8 Septembre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (9 Septembre 2021)

​


----------



## Jura39 (9 Septembre 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (9 Septembre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (9 Septembre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (9 Septembre 2021)

Pour ne pas les oublier


----------



## Jura39 (9 Septembre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (10 Septembre 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (10 Septembre 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (10 Septembre 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (10 Septembre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (11 Septembre 2021)




----------



## patxito (11 Septembre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (11 Septembre 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Septembre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (13 Septembre 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (13 Septembre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (13 Septembre 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (13 Septembre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (13 Septembre 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (13 Septembre 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (14 Septembre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (14 Septembre 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Septembre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (14 Septembre 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Septembre 2021)




----------



## patxito (15 Septembre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (15 Septembre 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Septembre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (15 Septembre 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Septembre 2021)

*À la recherche des jeunes...




*​


----------



## nicomarcos (16 Septembre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (16 Septembre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (16 Septembre 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (16 Septembre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (16 Septembre 2021)

​


----------



## TimeCapsule (16 Septembre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (16 Septembre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (16 Septembre 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (16 Septembre 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (17 Septembre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (17 Septembre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (17 Septembre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (18 Septembre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (19 Septembre 2021)




----------



## Toum'aï (19 Septembre 2021)

56 milliards de sous-marins, mais où les auraient-ils rangés ? (Pas nucléaires en +)


----------



## Jura39 (19 Septembre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (19 Septembre 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (19 Septembre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (19 Septembre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (19 Septembre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (20 Septembre 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (20 Septembre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (20 Septembre 2021)




----------



## patxito (20 Septembre 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (20 Septembre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (20 Septembre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (21 Septembre 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (21 Septembre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (21 Septembre 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (21 Septembre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (21 Septembre 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (21 Septembre 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (21 Septembre 2021)

*Justice européenne...*


----------



## Jura39 (22 Septembre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (22 Septembre 2021)




----------



## aCLR (22 Septembre 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (22 Septembre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (22 Septembre 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (22 Septembre 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (22 Septembre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (22 Septembre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (23 Septembre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (23 Septembre 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (23 Septembre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (23 Septembre 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (23 Septembre 2021)




----------



## aCLR (23 Septembre 2021)

Mince ! Une si jolie baignoire !


----------



## TimeCapsule (23 Septembre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (23 Septembre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (24 Septembre 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (24 Septembre 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (24 Septembre 2021)

*Avant et maintenant...*


----------



## aCLR (24 Septembre 2021)

Ça n'est pas chez nous qu'on verrait ça, ha ha ha !

Sacrée Angela !


----------



## Jura39 (25 Septembre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (25 Septembre 2021)




----------



## patxito (26 Septembre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (26 Septembre 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (26 Septembre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (26 Septembre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (27 Septembre 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (27 Septembre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (27 Septembre 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (27 Septembre 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (27 Septembre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (28 Septembre 2021)




----------



## Powerdom (28 Septembre 2021)

Heureusement qu'il n'était pas au salon du bâtiment !


----------



## Jura39 (28 Septembre 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (28 Septembre 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (28 Septembre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (28 Septembre 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (28 Septembre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (29 Septembre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (29 Septembre 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (29 Septembre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (29 Septembre 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (29 Septembre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (29 Septembre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (29 Septembre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (30 Septembre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (30 Septembre 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (30 Septembre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (30 Septembre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (30 Septembre 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (30 Septembre 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (30 Septembre 2021)

*Politique agricole commune...*




​


----------



## Jura39 (1 Octobre 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (1 Octobre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (1 Octobre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (1 Octobre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (1 Octobre 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (1 Octobre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (1 Octobre 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (1 Octobre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (1 Octobre 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (1 Octobre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (1 Octobre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (2 Octobre 2021)




----------



## patxito (2 Octobre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (2 Octobre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (2 Octobre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (2 Octobre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (3 Octobre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (3 Octobre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (3 Octobre 2021)




----------



## Gwen (3 Octobre 2021)

Pour une fois, une rencontre de foot n'aura jamais aussi bien porté son nom : (Capture d'écran védique issue du site Amazon).






Pour ceux ne comprenant pas la blague, Trous du cul se dite asshole en anglais


----------



## aCLR (3 Octobre 2021)

Veux-tu bien retourner jouer à l'oulipo avec maco au lieu d'embêter les croqueurs d'actualité avec ton homophone !?


----------



## Jura39 (3 Octobre 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (3 Octobre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (3 Octobre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (4 Octobre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (4 Octobre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (4 Octobre 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (4 Octobre 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (4 Octobre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (5 Octobre 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (5 Octobre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (5 Octobre 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (5 Octobre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (5 Octobre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (5 Octobre 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (5 Octobre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (5 Octobre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (5 Octobre 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (6 Octobre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (6 Octobre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (6 Octobre 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (6 Octobre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (6 Octobre 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (6 Octobre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (6 Octobre 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Octobre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (7 Octobre 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (7 Octobre 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Octobre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (7 Octobre 2021)




----------



## Powerdom (7 Octobre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 241935​



c'est @thebiglebowsky ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (8 Octobre 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (8 Octobre 2021)




----------



## Moonwalker (9 Octobre 2021)

Vu dans les commentaires de So Foot :


----------



## Jura39 (10 Octobre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (11 Octobre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (11 Octobre 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (11 Octobre 2021)




----------



## aCLR (11 Octobre 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 242325​


À ce sujet… Un tweet !


----------



## Jura39 (11 Octobre 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (11 Octobre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (11 Octobre 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Octobre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (12 Octobre 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Octobre 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Octobre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (12 Octobre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (12 Octobre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (13 Octobre 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (13 Octobre 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (13 Octobre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (13 Octobre 2021)

Pénurie de matériaux et retards de livraison






© www.laliberte.ch


----------



## patxito (14 Octobre 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Octobre 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Octobre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (14 Octobre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (14 Octobre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (15 Octobre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (16 Octobre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (16 Octobre 2021)




----------



## patxito (16 Octobre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (17 Octobre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (17 Octobre 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (17 Octobre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (18 Octobre 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (18 Octobre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (19 Octobre 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (19 Octobre 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (19 Octobre 2021)




----------



## patxito (19 Octobre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (20 Octobre 2021)




----------



## patxito (20 Octobre 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (20 Octobre 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (20 Octobre 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (21 Octobre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (21 Octobre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (21 Octobre 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (21 Octobre 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (21 Octobre 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (22 Octobre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (22 Octobre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (24 Octobre 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (24 Octobre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (25 Octobre 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (25 Octobre 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (25 Octobre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (25 Octobre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (26 Octobre 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (26 Octobre 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (26 Octobre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (27 Octobre 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (27 Octobre 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (27 Octobre 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (28 Octobre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (28 Octobre 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (28 Octobre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (29 Octobre 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (29 Octobre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (30 Octobre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (30 Octobre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (31 Octobre 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (31 Octobre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (31 Octobre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (1 Novembre 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (1 Novembre 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (2 Novembre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (2 Novembre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (2 Novembre 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (3 Novembre 2021)




----------



## patxito (4 Novembre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (4 Novembre 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (4 Novembre 2021)

*Natalité chinoise...*​


----------



## Jura39 (5 Novembre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (6 Novembre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (7 Novembre 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (7 Novembre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (7 Novembre 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Novembre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (8 Novembre 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (8 Novembre 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (8 Novembre 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (8 Novembre 2021)

Et voici Greta Pignon


----------



## TimeCapsule (8 Novembre 2021)

*La femme qui peut faire chuter Facebook...




*​


----------



## Jura39 (9 Novembre 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (9 Novembre 2021)




----------



## loustic (9 Novembre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 245325​


Depuis le 2 novembre 1789 les églises en France sont des "biens nationaux"...


----------



## TimeCapsule (9 Novembre 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (9 Novembre 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (10 Novembre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (11 Novembre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (13 Novembre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (14 Novembre 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Novembre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (15 Novembre 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Novembre 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (16 Novembre 2021)

*Prix du pain...*​


----------



## Jura39 (17 Novembre 2021)

Ma jeunesse


----------



## TimeCapsule (17 Novembre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (18 Novembre 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (18 Novembre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (18 Novembre 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (18 Novembre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (19 Novembre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (20 Novembre 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (20 Novembre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (21 Novembre 2021)




----------



## Moonwalker (21 Novembre 2021)

Je vais plutôt me boire un Moulin-à-Vent.


----------



## TimeCapsule (21 Novembre 2021)

*Réforme Haute fonction publique...




*​


----------



## Jura39 (22 Novembre 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (22 Novembre 2021)

*Hôpital...




*​


----------



## nicomarcos (23 Novembre 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (23 Novembre 2021)

*5 ème vague...




*​


----------



## Jura39 (24 Novembre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (24 Novembre 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (24 Novembre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (25 Novembre 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (25 Novembre 2021)




----------



## Toum'aï (25 Novembre 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (25 Novembre 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (25 Novembre 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (25 Novembre 2021)




----------



## Moonwalker (25 Novembre 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 247191​


C’est ton commentaire ?

Mettrais-tu sur un même plan le tétanos, la diphtérie, la poliomyélite et le COVID ?

Parce que déjà, ces vaccins sont loin de profiter à Pfizer. Il me semble même qu’ils doivent maintenant être de l’ordre du générique.

Ensuite, c’est ignorer ou oublier ce qu’est le tétanos, la diphtérie et la polio.

Enfin, le rappel du DTPolio n’est pas obligatoire, sauf dans certaines professions. Il n’y a pas de pass sanitaire pour cela.


----------



## Jura39 (26 Novembre 2021)

​


----------



## Toum'aï (26 Novembre 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> C’est ton commentaire ?


C'était juste pour signaler que l'autre me gonfle avec ses dessins du Grand Complot Mondial Big Pharma...


----------



## Jura39 (26 Novembre 2021)




----------



## Moonwalker (26 Novembre 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> C'était juste pour signaler que l'autre me gonfle avec ses dessins du Grand Complot Mondial Big Pharma...


Bah! Sans aller dans le complotisme, cette histoire est tout bénéfice pour les grands laboratoires. C’est un fait.

On peut en rire sans s’en offusquer. Dans ce sens, le dessin ne me choque pas. (il aurait pu en citer quelques autres, pas seulement Pfizer)


----------



## Jura39 (26 Novembre 2021)




----------



## Toum'aï (27 Novembre 2021)

Le smic à 5 euros + 25% = 6,25 euros


----------



## Jura39 (27 Novembre 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Le smic à 5 euros + 25% = 6,25 euros


Il passe à 12 € , c'est un peu mieux qu'avant


----------



## TimeCapsule (28 Novembre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (29 Novembre 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (29 Novembre 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (29 Novembre 2021)




----------



## touba (29 Novembre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 247281​


C'est tellement ça...


----------



## Jura39 (30 Novembre 2021)




----------



## patxito (30 Novembre 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (30 Novembre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (30 Novembre 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (30 Novembre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (1 Décembre 2021)




----------



## patxito (1 Décembre 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (1 Décembre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (1 Décembre 2021)




----------



## patxito (1 Décembre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (1 Décembre 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (1 Décembre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (1 Décembre 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (2 Décembre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (2 Décembre 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (2 Décembre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (2 Décembre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (4 Décembre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (4 Décembre 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (4 Décembre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (5 Décembre 2021)

_



_​


----------



## TimeCapsule (5 Décembre 2021)




----------



## patxito (6 Décembre 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (6 Décembre 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (6 Décembre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (6 Décembre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (7 Décembre 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Décembre 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Décembre 2021)




----------



## patxito (8 Décembre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (8 Décembre 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (8 Décembre 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (8 Décembre 2021)




----------



## patxito (9 Décembre 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (9 Décembre 2021)

*Sondages...*​


----------



## TimeCapsule (9 Décembre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (10 Décembre 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (10 Décembre 2021)




----------



## touba (10 Décembre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 248743​


Le cinquième enfant aurait pu être blanc ça en aurait pas été moins vrai.


----------



## Jura39 (10 Décembre 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (10 Décembre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (11 Décembre 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (11 Décembre 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (11 Décembre 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Décembre 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Décembre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (13 Décembre 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (13 Décembre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (13 Décembre 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (13 Décembre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (14 Décembre 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Décembre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (14 Décembre 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Décembre 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Décembre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (15 Décembre 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Décembre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (15 Décembre 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Décembre 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Décembre 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (16 Décembre 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (16 Décembre 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (16 Décembre 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (17 Décembre 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (17 Décembre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (17 Décembre 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (17 Décembre 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (17 Décembre 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (17 Décembre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (18 Décembre 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (18 Décembre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (19 Décembre 2021)




----------



## patxito (19 Décembre 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (19 Décembre 2021)




----------



## patxito (20 Décembre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (20 Décembre 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (20 Décembre 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (20 Décembre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (21 Décembre 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (21 Décembre 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (21 Décembre 2021)

*Campagne confidentielle...




*​


----------



## TimeCapsule (22 Décembre 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (22 Décembre 2021)

L’armée française renonce à la «paix»​


----------



## Jura39 (23 Décembre 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (23 Décembre 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (23 Décembre 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (24 Décembre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (25 Décembre 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (25 Décembre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (26 Décembre 2021)




----------



## patxito (26 Décembre 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (26 Décembre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (27 Décembre 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (27 Décembre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (28 Décembre 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (28 Décembre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (28 Décembre 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (28 Décembre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (28 Décembre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (29 Décembre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (30 Décembre 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (30 Décembre 2021)

*Guerre froide phase 2...*




​


----------



## Jura39 (30 Décembre 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (30 Décembre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (31 Décembre 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (31 Décembre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (2 Janvier 2022)




----------



## Jura39 (2 Janvier 2022)

Voir la pièce jointe 251255​


----------



## Jura39 (2 Janvier 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (2 Janvier 2022)




----------



## patxito (3 Janvier 2022)




----------



## Jura39 (3 Janvier 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (3 Janvier 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (3 Janvier 2022)




----------



## Human-Fly (3 Janvier 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 251385​




Voilà qui me rappelle *quelque chose* .


----------



## TimeCapsule (3 Janvier 2022)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Voilà qui me rappelle *quelque chose* .


En effet !


----------



## TimeCapsule (3 Janvier 2022)




----------



## Jura39 (4 Janvier 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (4 Janvier 2022)




----------



## Jura39 (4 Janvier 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (4 Janvier 2022)




----------



## Jura39 (4 Janvier 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (4 Janvier 2022)




----------



## Jura39 (4 Janvier 2022)




----------



## Jura39 (5 Janvier 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (5 Janvier 2022)




----------



## Jura39 (5 Janvier 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (5 Janvier 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (6 Janvier 2022)




----------



## Jura39 (6 Janvier 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (6 Janvier 2022)




----------



## PHILBX (6 Janvier 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (6 Janvier 2022)




----------



## Jura39 (6 Janvier 2022)

Humour 





​


----------



## Jura39 (7 Janvier 2022)




----------



## nicomarcos (7 Janvier 2022)




----------



## Jura39 (7 Janvier 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Janvier 2022)




----------



## Jura39 (7 Janvier 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Janvier 2022)




----------



## nicomarcos (7 Janvier 2022)

C'est pas ma pensée personnelle, je suis totalement dépourvu de toute ambiguïté  




​


----------



## Jura39 (8 Janvier 2022)




----------



## nicomarcos (8 Janvier 2022)




----------



## patxito (8 Janvier 2022)




----------



## Jura39 (8 Janvier 2022)




----------



## touba (8 Janvier 2022)

Jura39 a dit:


> J'emmerde aussi les ours polaires...​


Les français dans leur ensemble l'accompagnent sur ce sujet. Personne ne réduit sa consommation électrique en pensant aux pauvres ours polaires...
L'environnement ça va bien deux minutes mais une bonne douche chaude à 45 degrés on va pas s'en priver.


----------



## Jura39 (9 Janvier 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (9 Janvier 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (9 Janvier 2022)

*Houellebecq, les politiques : un étrange roman...




*​


----------



## TimeCapsule (10 Janvier 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (10 Janvier 2022)




----------



## nicomarcos (10 Janvier 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (10 Janvier 2022)




----------



## nicomarcos (11 Janvier 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (11 Janvier 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (11 Janvier 2022)




----------



## Jura39 (11 Janvier 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (11 Janvier 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Janvier 2022)




----------



## Jura39 (12 Janvier 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Janvier 2022)




----------



## Jura39 (12 Janvier 2022)




----------



## nicomarcos (12 Janvier 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Janvier 2022)




----------



## Jura39 (12 Janvier 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Janvier 2022)




----------



## Jura39 (13 Janvier 2022)




----------



## nicomarcos (13 Janvier 2022)




----------



## patxito (13 Janvier 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (13 Janvier 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (13 Janvier 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (13 Janvier 2022)




----------



## Jura39 (13 Janvier 2022)




----------



## touba (13 Janvier 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Janvier 2022)




----------



## Jura39 (14 Janvier 2022)




----------



## nicomarcos (14 Janvier 2022)




----------



## Jura39 (15 Janvier 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Janvier 2022)




----------



## patxito (15 Janvier 2022)




----------



## Jura39 (15 Janvier 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Janvier 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Janvier 2022)




----------



## Jura39 (16 Janvier 2022)




----------



## Jura39 (16 Janvier 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (16 Janvier 2022)




----------



## Jura39 (16 Janvier 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (17 Janvier 2022)




----------



## Jura39 (17 Janvier 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (17 Janvier 2022)




----------



## touba (17 Janvier 2022)

Qui est l'auteur de ce dessin ? C'est superbe.


----------



## Jura39 (17 Janvier 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (17 Janvier 2022)




----------



## Jura39 (17 Janvier 2022)




----------



## touba (17 Janvier 2022)

JEU SET ET MATCH pour l'AUSTRALIE plutôt !


----------



## patxito (18 Janvier 2022)




----------



## Jura39 (18 Janvier 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (18 Janvier 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (18 Janvier 2022)

*Pfff ces jeunes...  **(et pas que)




*​


----------



## nicomarcos (18 Janvier 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (18 Janvier 2022)




----------



## nicomarcos (18 Janvier 2022)




----------



## Jura39 (18 Janvier 2022)




----------



## nicomarcos (18 Janvier 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (18 Janvier 2022)




----------



## touba (18 Janvier 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Laisse tomber Yannick tu fais pas le poids​


@TimeCapsule tu as la source de ce croquis please ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (18 Janvier 2022)

touba a dit:


> @TimeCapsule tu as la source de ce croquis please ?


En effet, son auteur signe habituellement ses œuvres !

Si tu veux te plaindre, faut aller voir... Plantu !


----------



## touba (18 Janvier 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Si tu veux te plaindre, faut aller voir... Plantu !


J'suis nul. évidemment c'est Plantu. Merci.


----------



## Jura39 (19 Janvier 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (19 Janvier 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (19 Janvier 2022)

*Présidence européenne...




*​


----------



## TimeCapsule (19 Janvier 2022)




----------



## Jura39 (19 Janvier 2022)




----------



## Jura39 (20 Janvier 2022)




----------



## nicomarcos (20 Janvier 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (20 Janvier 2022)




----------



## nicomarcos (20 Janvier 2022)




----------



## Jura39 (20 Janvier 2022)




----------



## nicomarcos (20 Janvier 2022)




----------



## patxito (20 Janvier 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (20 Janvier 2022)




----------



## nicomarcos (20 Janvier 2022)




----------



## Invité (20 Janvier 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 253003​


Je l'avais mis là : https://forums.macg.co/threads/covid-19-rions-un-bon-coup-du-coronavirus.1334321/post-14201203


----------



## TimeCapsule (20 Janvier 2022)




----------



## Jura39 (21 Janvier 2022)




----------



## nicomarcos (21 Janvier 2022)




----------



## Jura39 (21 Janvier 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (21 Janvier 2022)

*Inflation : le retour...




*​


----------



## TimeCapsule (21 Janvier 2022)

Primaire populaire : le baron noir de la gauche


----------



## TimeCapsule (22 Janvier 2022)




----------



## Jura39 (22 Janvier 2022)




----------



## nicomarcos (23 Janvier 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (23 Janvier 2022)




----------



## nicomarcos (24 Janvier 2022)




----------



## Jura39 (24 Janvier 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (24 Janvier 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (25 Janvier 2022)




----------



## nicomarcos (25 Janvier 2022)




----------



## Jura39 (25 Janvier 2022)




----------



## nicomarcos (25 Janvier 2022)




----------



## nicomarcos (25 Janvier 2022)




----------



## Jura39 (25 Janvier 2022)




----------



## boninmi (25 Janvier 2022)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 253417


Bientôt le pass vaginal ?


----------



## Jura39 (25 Janvier 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (25 Janvier 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (25 Janvier 2022)




----------



## Jura39 (25 Janvier 2022)




----------



## patxito (25 Janvier 2022)




----------



## Jura39 (26 Janvier 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (26 Janvier 2022)




----------



## Jura39 (26 Janvier 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (26 Janvier 2022)

*Alexis Kohler, copilote en campagne...




*​


----------



## Jura39 (27 Janvier 2022)




----------



## nicomarcos (27 Janvier 2022)




----------



## Jura39 (27 Janvier 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (27 Janvier 2022)

*Primaire : coup d'envoi...




*​


----------



## Jura39 (27 Janvier 2022)




----------



## nicomarcos (27 Janvier 2022)




----------



## Jura39 (27 Janvier 2022)




----------



## patxito (27 Janvier 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (27 Janvier 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (27 Janvier 2022)




----------



## Jura39 (27 Janvier 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (27 Janvier 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (28 Janvier 2022)




----------



## Jura39 (28 Janvier 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 253623​


Déja posté ici


----------



## Jura39 (28 Janvier 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (28 Janvier 2022)

Jura39 a dit:


> Déja posté ici


En effet ! 

Pour me racheter :




​


----------



## boninmi (28 Janvier 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> En effet !
> 
> Pour me racheter :
> Voir la pièce jointe 253629
> ...


Ça aussi tu l'as déjà posté plus haut


----------



## Jura39 (28 Janvier 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (28 Janvier 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (28 Janvier 2022)




----------



## Jura39 (28 Janvier 2022)




----------



## touba (29 Janvier 2022)

j'aurais inversé Jean-Marie et Marine...


----------



## Jura39 (29 Janvier 2022)




----------



## nicomarcos (29 Janvier 2022)




----------



## Jura39 (29 Janvier 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (29 Janvier 2022)




----------



## Jura39 (30 Janvier 2022)




----------



## Jura39 (30 Janvier 2022)




----------



## Jura39 (31 Janvier 2022)




----------



## nicomarcos (31 Janvier 2022)




----------



## Jura39 (31 Janvier 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (31 Janvier 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (31 Janvier 2022)




----------



## Jura39 (31 Janvier 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (31 Janvier 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (1 Février 2022)




----------



## Jura39 (1 Février 2022)




----------



## nicomarcos (1 Février 2022)




----------



## Jura39 (1 Février 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (1 Février 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (1 Février 2022)




----------



## Jura39 (1 Février 2022)




----------



## Jura39 (2 Février 2022)




----------



## nicomarcos (2 Février 2022)




----------



## nicomarcos (2 Février 2022)




----------



## nicomarcos (2 Février 2022)




----------



## Jura39 (2 Février 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (2 Février 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (2 Février 2022)




----------



## Jura39 (2 Février 2022)




----------



## Jura39 (3 Février 2022)




----------



## patxito (3 Février 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (3 Février 2022)




----------



## Jura39 (3 Février 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (3 Février 2022)

C'est rigolo : ils ont pu trouver une place...


----------



## Invité (3 Février 2022)




----------



## patxito (3 Février 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (3 Février 2022)




----------



## aCLR (3 Février 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> C'est rigolo : ils ont pu trouver une place...


Je leur ai cédé la mienne !


----------



## Jura39 (4 Février 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (4 Février 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (4 Février 2022)




----------



## Jura39 (4 Février 2022)




----------



## Jura39 (5 Février 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (5 Février 2022)




----------



## Jura39 (6 Février 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (6 Février 2022)




----------



## Jura39 (7 Février 2022)




----------



## Jura39 (7 Février 2022)




----------



## Invité (7 Février 2022)




----------



## Jura39 (7 Février 2022)




----------



## patxito (8 Février 2022)




----------



## Toum'aï (8 Février 2022)

Soulcié a merdé là, il aurait dû écrire 1940


----------



## Invité (8 Février 2022)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Soulcié a merdé là, il aurait dû écrire 1940


c'est vrai…


----------



## Jura39 (8 Février 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (8 Février 2022)




----------



## Jura39 (9 Février 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (9 Février 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (9 Février 2022)




----------



## Invité (9 Février 2022)

toujours Télérama :


----------



## Jura39 (9 Février 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (10 Février 2022)

*Zone interdite...




*​


----------



## TimeCapsule (10 Février 2022)




----------



## Jura39 (10 Février 2022)




----------



## patxito (10 Février 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (10 Février 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (10 Février 2022)




----------



## Jura39 (11 Février 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (11 Février 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (11 Février 2022)




----------



## patxito (11 Février 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (11 Février 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Février 2022)




----------



## Jura39 (13 Février 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (13 Février 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Février 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Février 2022)




----------



## touba (15 Février 2022)

Il nous prend vraiment pour des cons à penser qu'on ne sera pas capable de lire SONDAGES à l'envers.


----------



## loustic (15 Février 2022)

... ou bien veut-il suggérer que Sarko ne sait pas lire ou sait lire à l'envers ?
Non, le titre serait à la mauvaise place !


----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Février 2022)




----------



## Jura39 (15 Février 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Février 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Février 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Février 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (16 Février 2022)




----------



## Jura39 (16 Février 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (16 Février 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (16 Février 2022)




----------



## Jura39 (16 Février 2022)




----------



## Jura39 (17 Février 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (17 Février 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (18 Février 2022)




----------



## Jura39 (18 Février 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (18 Février 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (18 Février 2022)




----------



## touba (19 Février 2022)

Tellement bien croqué !


----------



## TimeCapsule (19 Février 2022)




----------



## Jura39 (20 Février 2022)




----------



## Jura39 (20 Février 2022)




----------



## Jura39 (21 Février 2022)




----------



## Jura39 (21 Février 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (21 Février 2022)

*J - 48...




*​


----------



## patxito (22 Février 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (22 Février 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (22 Février 2022)




----------



## Jura39 (22 Février 2022)




----------



## patxito (22 Février 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (22 Février 2022)




----------



## Jura39 (22 Février 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (23 Février 2022)




----------



## patxito (23 Février 2022)




----------



## touba (23 Février 2022)

Elle est en quelle classe Alice ?


----------



## Jura39 (23 Février 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (23 Février 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (23 Février 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (23 Février 2022)




----------



## Invité (23 Février 2022)

Un peu moins glauque…
Quoi que


----------



## Jura39 (24 Février 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (24 Février 2022)




----------



## Jura39 (24 Février 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (24 Février 2022)




----------



## patxito (24 Février 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (24 Février 2022)




----------



## Jura39 (24 Février 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (24 Février 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (24 Février 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (24 Février 2022)




----------



## Jura39 (24 Février 2022)




----------



## touba (24 Février 2022)

Et puis une guerre sous distanciation sociale ça craint.


----------



## TimeCapsule (24 Février 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (25 Février 2022)




----------



## Jura39 (25 Février 2022)




----------



## Jura39 (25 Février 2022)




----------



## Jura39 (26 Février 2022)




----------



## patxito (27 Février 2022)




----------



## Jura39 (27 Février 2022)




----------



## patxito (27 Février 2022)




----------



## Jura39 (27 Février 2022)




----------



## patxito (27 Février 2022)




----------



## Invité (27 Février 2022)

Si seulement…


----------



## TimeCapsule (28 Février 2022)




----------



## Jura39 (28 Février 2022)




----------



## patxito (28 Février 2022)




----------



## Jura39 (28 Février 2022)




----------



## Jura39 (28 Février 2022)




----------



## peyret (28 Février 2022)




----------



## peyret (28 Février 2022)




----------



## Jura39 (28 Février 2022)




----------



## patxito (28 Février 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (28 Février 2022)




----------



## Jura39 (1 Mars 2022)




----------



## patxito (1 Mars 2022)




----------



## nicomarcos (1 Mars 2022)




----------



## patxito (1 Mars 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (1 Mars 2022)




----------



## Jura39 (2 Mars 2022)




----------



## patxito (2 Mars 2022)




----------



## touba (2 Mars 2022)

On avait dit qu'on prônait la désescalade


----------



## Invité (2 Mars 2022)

touba a dit:


> On avait dit qu'on prônait la désescalade


Va dire ça à Vladimir !


----------



## touba (2 Mars 2022)

Bah j'ai pas peur hein ! T'as son 06 ?


----------



## Toum'aï (2 Mars 2022)

touba a dit:


> T'as son 06


06 666 666


----------



## touba (2 Mars 2022)

Répondeur...


----------



## Jura39 (2 Mars 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (2 Mars 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (2 Mars 2022)




----------



## patxito (2 Mars 2022)




----------



## touba (2 Mars 2022)

@patxito tu as l'auteur de cette illustration ? Ou bien c'est toi même ?


----------



## touba (2 Mars 2022)

Got it !








						Guerre en Ukraine : 35 œuvres d'art créées en soutien à l'Ukraine
					

Pour beaucoup, le récent conflit survenu en Ukraine est une véritable tragédie. Cela rappelle de douloureux souvenirs à certains, qui, un peu partout…




					hitek.fr


----------



## TimeCapsule (3 Mars 2022)




----------



## patxito (3 Mars 2022)




----------



## Jura39 (3 Mars 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (3 Mars 2022)




----------



## patxito (3 Mars 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (3 Mars 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (3 Mars 2022)




----------



## patxito (3 Mars 2022)




----------



## touba (4 Mars 2022)

patxito a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 256035





touba a dit:


> Got it !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Issu du lien ci-dessous (35 artistes dessinent *en soutien à l'Ukraine*), un artiste a dessiné ceci






A t-il délimité *le Donbass* ??


----------



## patxito (4 Mars 2022)




----------



## nicomarcos (4 Mars 2022)




----------



## Jura39 (4 Mars 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (4 Mars 2022)




----------



## touba (4 Mars 2022)

Apparemment Pécresse est en classe éco...


----------



## TimeCapsule (4 Mars 2022)




----------



## Jura39 (4 Mars 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (4 Mars 2022)




----------



## Jura39 (4 Mars 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (4 Mars 2022)




----------



## patxito (4 Mars 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (4 Mars 2022)




----------



## Jura39 (5 Mars 2022)




----------



## patxito (5 Mars 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (5 Mars 2022)




----------



## Jura39 (5 Mars 2022)




----------



## Jura39 (5 Mars 2022)

Que de souvenirs


----------



## Jura39 (6 Mars 2022)




----------



## patxito (6 Mars 2022)




----------



## Jura39 (6 Mars 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (6 Mars 2022)




----------



## Jura39 (6 Mars 2022)




----------



## patxito (6 Mars 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (6 Mars 2022)




----------



## patxito (7 Mars 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Mars 2022)




----------



## patxito (7 Mars 2022)




----------



## nicomarcos (7 Mars 2022)




----------



## patxito (7 Mars 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Mars 2022)




----------



## nicomarcos (7 Mars 2022)




----------



## aCLR (7 Mars 2022)

*J’ai supprimé l’ânerie postée par la montagne en sucre ainsi que les échanges occasionnés par cette ineptie ! Je vous rappelle que vous êtes tenu de poster des images ou des dessins grimant l’actualité, pas des fausses rumeurs graveleuses sans intérêt ! Comme il répète les bourderies ces jours-ci, le rocher suchard 39 est interdit de réponse pour 28 jours… *


----------



## patxito (8 Mars 2022)




----------



## nicomarcos (8 Mars 2022)




----------



## patxito (8 Mars 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (8 Mars 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (8 Mars 2022)




----------



## nicomarcos (9 Mars 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (9 Mars 2022)




----------



## patxito (9 Mars 2022)




----------



## Invité (9 Mars 2022)

Allez, moins sombre !


----------



## TimeCapsule (9 Mars 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (10 Mars 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (10 Mars 2022)




----------



## Invité (10 Mars 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (10 Mars 2022)




----------



## patxito (11 Mars 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (11 Mars 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (11 Mars 2022)




----------



## Invité (11 Mars 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 256497​


Oups, j'avais même pas capté en lecture rapide


----------



## Invité (11 Mars 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 256557​


C'est plus du tout : 
cela m'en touche une sans faire bouger l'autre​


----------



## TimeCapsule (11 Mars 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Mars 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Mars 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (13 Mars 2022)




----------



## patxito (14 Mars 2022)




----------



## Invité (14 Mars 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Mars 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Mars 2022)




----------



## patxito (15 Mars 2022)




----------



## nicomarcos (15 Mars 2022)




----------



## Invité (15 Mars 2022)

Ben oui, c'est quand même le printemps !


----------



## aCLR (16 Mars 2022)

Rire jaune !


----------



## patxito (16 Mars 2022)




----------



## Invité (16 Mars 2022)




----------



## patxito (18 Mars 2022)




----------



## Invité (18 Mars 2022)




----------



## nicomarcos (21 Mars 2022)




----------



## nicomarcos (22 Mars 2022)




----------



## patxito (22 Mars 2022)




----------



## patxito (24 Mars 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (24 Mars 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (25 Mars 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (25 Mars 2022)




----------



## peyret (26 Mars 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (26 Mars 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (27 Mars 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (27 Mars 2022)




----------



## patxito (27 Mars 2022)




----------



## touba (27 Mars 2022)

Ah merde c'est pas les ukrainiens les nazis ?


----------



## loustic (27 Mars 2022)

Le point Godwin est atteint...


----------



## aCLR (27 Mars 2022)

loustic a dit:


> Le point Godwin est atteint...


Va dire ça à Vladimir !


----------



## TimeCapsule (27 Mars 2022)




----------



## patxito (28 Mars 2022)




----------



## patxito (28 Mars 2022)




----------



## Invité (28 Mars 2022)




----------



## Human-Fly (28 Mars 2022)

Invité a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 257407




Pourquoi vouloir réveiller @Moonwalker, alors qu'il voulait juste se reposer un peu !...


----------



## TimeCapsule (28 Mars 2022)




----------



## Invité (28 Mars 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 257415​


Et en Europe ?
Y sont tous cons…


----------



## TimeCapsule (28 Mars 2022)

Invité a dit:


> Et en Europe ?
> Y sont tous cons…


La Suisse est bien en Europe ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (29 Mars 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (29 Mars 2022)




----------



## Invité (29 Mars 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (29 Mars 2022)




----------



## patxito (30 Mars 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (30 Mars 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (30 Mars 2022)




----------



## Invité (30 Mars 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (31 Mars 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (31 Mars 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (31 Mars 2022)




----------



## Invité (31 Mars 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (1 Avril 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (2 Avril 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (2 Avril 2022)




----------



## Human-Fly (3 Avril 2022)

​


----------



## patxito (3 Avril 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (3 Avril 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (3 Avril 2022)




----------



## Invité (4 Avril 2022)

Parti sympa !


----------



## TimeCapsule (4 Avril 2022)




----------



## patxito (4 Avril 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (4 Avril 2022)




----------



## patxito (4 Avril 2022)




----------



## touba (4 Avril 2022)

Un jeu de mot à la con ?
C'est une véritable boutcherie... (v.)


----------



## touba (4 Avril 2022)

@patxito Pas vu de femme par contre sur les différentes images de Boutcha.


----------



## patxito (4 Avril 2022)

touba a dit:


> @patxito Pas vu de femme par contre sur les différentes images de Boutcha.


Sans doute parce que les femmes, ils les violent…


----------



## touba (4 Avril 2022)

Mais rien à voir, le gars a dessiné une femme morte alors que je n'en ai vu aucune sur les images de Boutcha. C'est du Fake draw...
Je suis pas plus con qu'un autre, je lis les infos aussi et je sais que les femmes ne sont pas épargnées par ce conflit...


----------



## patxito (4 Avril 2022)

Il est pourtant bien question de cadavres d’hommes et de femmes de tout âge à Boutcha :









						Que sait-on sur le « massacre de Boutcha », en Ukraine ?
					

Après le départ des troupes russes, plusieurs centaines de civils morts ont été retrouvés dans les rues de Boutcha, ville d'Ukraine située en périphérie de Kiev




					www.20minutes.fr
				




Perso je ne regrette pas que l’on semble en effet nous avoir épargné les photos de femmes et d’enfants massacrés.


----------



## aCLR (5 Avril 2022)

patxito a dit:


> Sans doute parce que les femmes, ils les violent…


Ou qu’une majorité a réussi à fuir la zone de combat – réfugiées dans un pays voisin. Mais bon… On s’égare ! On s’éloigne du sujet ! Les actus croquées – avec ou sans dessin de nana à se mettre sous la dent…


----------



## touba (5 Avril 2022)

Au temps pour moi. C'est vrai.


----------



## patxito (5 Avril 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (5 Avril 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (5 Avril 2022)




----------



## aCLR (5 Avril 2022)

Un caméléon ! Comme c’est mignon ! Cette capacité de piocher le bon et le bien comme le mauvais ou le pire dans l’ensemble du spectre des partis « de gouvernement » méritait bien cette belle illustration ! Bravo Kak 

Et merci Ma Capsule pour le partage


----------



## TimeCapsule (5 Avril 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> Un caméléon ! Comme c’est mignon ! Cette capacité de piocher le bon et le bien comme le mauvais ou le pire dans l’ensemble du spectre des partis « de gouvernement » méritait bien cette belle illustration ! Bravo Kak
> 
> Et merci Ma Capsule pour le partage


Un vrai poète, ce modo !


----------



## aCLR (5 Avril 2022)

Pouet !


----------



## TimeCapsule (5 Avril 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> Pouet !


Cause-moi meilleur, veux tu ?

Ces jeunes  !


----------



## aCLR (5 Avril 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (5 Avril 2022)

aCLR a dit:


>


La classe !


----------



## patxito (6 Avril 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (6 Avril 2022)




----------



## Invité (6 Avril 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (6 Avril 2022)




----------



## AureLambo (6 Avril 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 257895​


J'approuve


----------



## patxito (7 Avril 2022)




----------



## peyret (7 Avril 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Avril 2022)




----------



## Invité (7 Avril 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Avril 2022)




----------



## patxito (8 Avril 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (8 Avril 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (8 Avril 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (8 Avril 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (9 Avril 2022)




----------



## Invité (9 Avril 2022)

Pas sur qu'il pense beaucoup…


----------



## TimeCapsule (9 Avril 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (9 Avril 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (10 Avril 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (10 Avril 2022)




----------



## patxito (10 Avril 2022)




----------



## touba (10 Avril 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (10 Avril 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (10 Avril 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (11 Avril 2022)




----------



## patxito (11 Avril 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (11 Avril 2022)




----------



## Invité (11 Avril 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (11 Avril 2022)




----------



## patxito (12 Avril 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Avril 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Avril 2022)




----------



## aCLR (12 Avril 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> EM vs RN
> (et une contrevérité)​


Minable… (et je reste poli)


----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Avril 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> Minable… (et je reste poli)


En quoi...(et je voudrais comprendre)


----------



## patxito (12 Avril 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> En quoi...(et je voudrais comprendre)


On peut ne pas aimer Macron, mais il n’y a pas une once de fascisme chez lui.


----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Avril 2022)

patxito a dit:


> On peut ne pas aimer Macron, mais il n’y a pas une once de fascisme chez lui.


Tu penses donc qu'il y en a ailleurs ?

Où ?

Et ta définition du fascisme (tant qu'on y est) ?


----------



## aCLR (12 Avril 2022)

Tssss ! On ne parle pas politique !


----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Avril 2022)




----------



## aCLR (13 Avril 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> En quoi...(et je voudrais comprendre)


Cédeulamurdanbar !  

L’auteur – miko – devrait se concentrer sur son cœur de métier… les glaces ! Pour le reste, l’accroche est bidon. La scène fleure bon le pathos à deux balles. Les phylactères absents offrent un texte illisible. Et le décor pue le mensonge de bas étage. Donc je le redis, que miko retourne dans sa caravane à glaces sur le front de mer – du Touquet, de Saint-Clou ou de Mariupol’… Il n’y a que là qu’il nous régalera de quelque chose !


----------



## TimeCapsule (13 Avril 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (13 Avril 2022)




----------



## love_leeloo (13 Avril 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 258165​


Peu importe son vote, le fait de voter fait de nous un mouton ? c'est bizarre.


----------



## Toum'aï (13 Avril 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 258165​


T'es vraiment TC



Bloc de spoiler



Très Con !


----------



## love_leeloo (13 Avril 2022)

Merci


----------



## TimeCapsule (13 Avril 2022)

love_leeloo a dit:


> Peu importe son vote, le fait de voter fait de nous un mouton ? c'est bizarre.





Toum'aï a dit:


> T'es vraiment TC
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vous êtes marrants : je ne me suis pas senti du tout concerné ! 

Votre malaise va finir par me questionner !


----------



## love_leeloo (13 Avril 2022)

ah zut j'ai répondu Merci à Toum'ai en pensant qu'il me répondait. milles excuses.


----------



## Romuald (13 Avril 2022)

Tiens, puisqu'on est dans les animaux : 







​


----------



## Human-Fly (13 Avril 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> Tiens, puisqu'on est dans les animaux :
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 258223
> 
> ...



Ils sont super intelligents, les castors !


----------



## TimeCapsule (13 Avril 2022)




----------



## love_leeloo (13 Avril 2022)

ben dis donc ça t'occupe, tu pourrais faire un post spécial


----------



## TimeCapsule (13 Avril 2022)

love_leeloo a dit:


> ben dis donc ça t'occupe, tu pourrais faire un post spécial


J'ai choqué un mouton ?

Désolé !


----------



## love_leeloo (13 Avril 2022)

Je ne dis pas que je suis contre les idées, je trouve juste ça répétitif.
mais bon c’est pas grave, je passe à autre chose.


----------



## TimeCapsule (13 Avril 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Avril 2022)




----------



## patxito (14 Avril 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Avril 2022)




----------



## Invité (14 Avril 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Avril 2022)




----------



## patxito (15 Avril 2022)




----------



## touba (15 Avril 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 258283​


Elle siffle ? C'est parce qu'elle est heureuse.


----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Avril 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (16 Avril 2022)




----------



## patxito (16 Avril 2022)




----------



## Dead head (16 Avril 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (16 Avril 2022)




----------



## patxito (16 Avril 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (16 Avril 2022)




----------



## patxito (16 Avril 2022)




----------



## aCLR (16 Avril 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (17 Avril 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 258353



Éjaculation tardive !


----------



## aCLR (17 Avril 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Éjaculation tardive !


Paraphrase nocturne !


----------



## TimeCapsule (17 Avril 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (17 Avril 2022)




----------



## patxito (18 Avril 2022)




----------



## Dead head (18 Avril 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (18 Avril 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (19 Avril 2022)




----------



## patxito (19 Avril 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (19 Avril 2022)




----------



## Human-Fly (19 Avril 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 258431​




Humour conspirationniste ?
Parce que sinon, dans le monde réel, la "construction sociale" a quand même fait, à ce jour, plus de 6 millions de morts dans le monde...
Tintin, quoi qu'on en pense, mérite tout de même des détournements de meilleure qualité et moins opportunistes...


----------



## TimeCapsule (19 Avril 2022)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Humour conspirationniste ?
> Parce que sinon, dans le monde réel, la "construction sociale" a quand même fait, à ce jour, plus de 6 millions de morts dans le monde...
> Tintin, quoi qu'on en pense, mérite tout de même des détournements de meilleure qualité et moins opportunistes...


Une 'tite crise de wokisme ?


----------



## Gwen (19 Avril 2022)

Surtout, je n'ai rien compris. Du coup, ce n'est pas amusant du tout. Ça sent les relents de Mélenchon et compagnie de tous les bords ce genre de détournement. Lamentable.


----------



## Romuald (19 Avril 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Une 'tite crise de wokisme ?


Ah, le wokisme. On devrait instituer le point-woke, sur le modèle du point Godwin, ça y ressemble vraiment beaucoup.


gwen a dit:


> Surtout, je n'ai rien compris. Du coup, ce n'est pas amusant du tout. Ça sent les relents de Mélenchon et compagnie de tous les bords ce genre de détournement. Lamentable.


Je pense que tu n'as effectivement rien compris (moi non plus d'ailleurs). Parce que détecter des relents de Mélenchon chez TC, j'ai comme un doute.


----------



## TimeCapsule (19 Avril 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> Je pense que tu n'as effectivement rien compris (moi non plus d'ailleurs). Parce que détecter des relents de Mélenchon chez TC, j'ai comme un doute.


Messieurs, chapeau bas ! 

Nous avons -enfin- un spécialiste du TC : alleluia !


----------



## boninmi (19 Avril 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Messieurs, chapeau bas !
> 
> Nous avons -enfin- un spécialiste du TC : alleluia !


Ah, c'est pour ça que tu as posté Léonard Cohen dans l'autre fil. J'avais eu du mal à comprendre ton rapport avec cette chanson.


----------



## TimeCapsule (19 Avril 2022)




----------



## Human-Fly (19 Avril 2022)

​


----------



## TimeCapsule (19 Avril 2022)




----------



## Human-Fly (19 Avril 2022)

​


----------



## TimeCapsule (19 Avril 2022)




----------



## Human-Fly (19 Avril 2022)

​


----------



## TimeCapsule (19 Avril 2022)




----------



## Human-Fly (20 Avril 2022)

OK, je crois comprendre l'idée générale. 
J'avais encore pas mal de dessins en réserve, et certains me semblaient intéressants.
Mais je m'arrête là.

Chacun aura plus ou moins compris comment chacun de nous deux se situait. TimeCapsule et moi.
Je ne vais pas flooded ici ni poursuivre à l'infini cette partie de ping-pong.
Je risque de me lasser vite...
Et ceux qui passeront par ici risquent de se lasser plus vite que moi encore si c'est possible.

Cela me rappelle de multiples échanges que j'ai pu avoir avec TC à la Terrasse dans d'autres threads.
Presque à chaque fois que je venais de développer une idée importante pour moi, TC postait un petit truc derrière, parfois en moins de deux lignes.
Un truc du style "Quelle logorrhée pathétique !..." ou quelque chose comme ça.
Comme si le fait d'avoir "le dernier mot" garantissait le fait d'avoir raison. Voire d'emporter l'adhésion.
Comme pour les écoliers pendant la récréation.

Ici, ce ne sont pas des mots mais des images, mais la logique à l'œuvre semble être plus ou moins du même ordre... Et ça ne m'intéresse pas davantage.
D'autant moins que je me sens plus à l'aise avec des mots qu'avec des images.


Tout ça, en définitive, ne replacera pas les passionnantes mais sulfureuses discussions que nous pourrions avoir au Comptoir. Ce qui serait d'ailleurs difficile à modérer.
Le Comptoir est fermé, je comprends désormais pourquoi.
C'est un choix que je respecte.
Je n'aurais pas fait le même.
Mals encore une fois, je comprends et je respecte.

Je ne vais donc pas chercher à trouver ici un substitut du Comptoir en images.

Je laisse tomber.
Je ne reviendrai que si une image me semble particulièrement choquante.
Pour le reste, je me contenterai de liker ce que j'aime.


Au mieux, @patxito viendra de temps en temps poster quelque chose d'intéressant. 
Il le fera bien mieux que moi.
Il saura mieux que moi sélectionner les images les plus intéressantes, et saura gérer la qualité et la quantité des images postées. Ce que je ne sais pas vraiment faire.

Au pire, TC postera tout seul et finlra par ressembler à une souris tournant toute seule dans sa roue...


Ce soir, je vous conseille de regarder à la télé un programme "hors-charte" qui sera diffusé en direct sur plusieurs chaînes, en prime time. 
Vous pourrez même venir en parler ici, je n'en doute pas... 




Amusez-vous bien !...


----------



## touba (20 Avril 2022)

prout.


----------



## patxito (20 Avril 2022)




----------



## love_leeloo (20 Avril 2022)

personnellement, j'arrive pas à comprendre comment on peut poster autant


----------



## patxito (20 Avril 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (20 Avril 2022)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Mais je m'arrête là


Ben alors ?

On craque avant le dernier tour ?

L'objet du thread étant de pouvoir faire de la politique sans papotages infinis, je vais faire bref !

J'ai pourtant pris soin, pour ne pas heurter des sensibilités à fleur de peau, d'utiliser des _dessinateurs de gauche_ à 90/95% !

Rien n'y fait, assumer n'est pas le genre d'un certain bord politique : le "_responsable mais pas coupable_" de G. Dufoix se vérifie une fois de plus ! 

Pour que tu te sentes moins seul, un "spécial human©" qui t'es dédicacé...


----------



## TimeCapsule (20 Avril 2022)




----------



## aCLR (20 Avril 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> assumer n'est pas le genre d'un certain bord politique : le "_responsable mais pas coupable_"


De la même manière que la cuvette des toilettes n’a qu’un bord, la politique et plus particulièrement ces représentants – tous bords confondus – sont tous disposés à utiliser cette sentence pour échapper à la sanction tout en admettant le sentiment de responsabilité.


TimeCapsule a dit:


> pour ne pas heurter des sensibilités à fleur de peau, d'utiliser des _dessinateurs de gauche_ à 90/95% !


Ah bon ?! Tu es sûr de cette statistique à propos de tes partages sur les 83 pages tournées ?!


TimeCapsule a dit:


> L'objet du thread étant de pouvoir faire de la politique sans papotages infinis,


Je veux bien admettre que « tout est politique » mais de là à dire qu’un dessin de presse partagé c’est faire de la politique… Il y a un monde ! Au mieux cette pratique badine avec la politique.


----------



## TimeCapsule (20 Avril 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (21 Avril 2022)




----------



## patxito (21 Avril 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (21 Avril 2022)




----------



## patxito (21 Avril 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (21 Avril 2022)




----------



## Lio70 (21 Avril 2022)

Human-Fly a dit:


> OK, je crois comprendre l'idée générale.
> Mais je m'arrête là.
> [...]
> Je ne vais donc pas chercher à trouver ici un substitut du Comptoir en images.
> Je laisse tomber


Human-Fly et Time Capsule,

Je vous aime bien tous les deux, pour des raisons différentes. Il m'est arrivé aussi de tenir des propos qui ont échauffé certains sur le forum, dans des discussions politiques ou dans les news. Ceux qui s'en souviennent savent que je suis plutôt du côté de Time Capsule.

Il est normal de sentir parfois l'agacement de celui qui pense différemment. L'eesentiel est que cela ne dépasse pas certaines bornes et je pense que ce n'est pas le cas ici. Ceux qui exagèrent vraiment ont quitté le forum, de gré ou de force. 

Membres depuis des années, nous restons entre nous, ce qui montre notre aptitude à nous supporter malgré tout et même à plaisanter, et c'est ce qui compte.


----------



## Invité (21 Avril 2022)




----------



## Human-Fly (21 Avril 2022)

Lio70 a dit:


> Human-Fly et Time Capsule,
> 
> Je vous aime bien tous les deux, pour des raisons différentes. Il m'est arrivé aussi de tenir des propos qui ont échauffé certains sur le forum, dans des discussions politiques ou dans les news. Ceux qui s'en souviennent savent que je suis plutôt du côté de Time Capsule.
> 
> ...




Lio, je t'aime bien aussi.

Et quand tu dis que tu nous apprécies tous les deux, TimeCapsule et moi, pour des raisons différentes, je te crois bien volontiers. TimeCapsule et moi n'avons pas exactement le même profil, entre autres dans le domaine des idées politiques. Cela se ressent peut-être davantage encore à l'occasion d'échéances électorales majeures.
Mais je n'ai aucune haine à l'égard de TimeCapsule. Je déteste seulement certaines des idées qu'il exprime, tout en lui reconnaissant, fort heureusement le droit d'exprimer les idées qu'il veut, dans les limites des règles de ce site, ou d'autres, d'ailleurs, ou des lois françaises.

Je suis et j'ai toujours été favorable à la liberté d'expression.


Quant à ce thread spécifique, je m'y suis récemment essayé, sans vraiment m'y être senti à mon aise.
Commenter l'actualité -essentiellement politique- en postant un simple dessin de presse semble être une chose spécifique que je crains de ne pas très bien maîtriser.
À la limite, j'y reviendrai peut-être un jour, mais là, je vais revenir à un statut de simple spectateur qui "like" quand il aime et qui éventuellement proteste une fois de temps en temps si un dessin lui semble choquant ou déplacé, ou de très mauvais goût, etc...
En général, il m'en faut pas mal pour que je proteste... 

Autant j'avais à une époque une certaine habitude de la photo, autant je me sens relativement à l'aise avec le texte, autant j'ai l'impression de patauger un peu avec les dessins de presse.
Je crains de parfois en poster trop, ou peut-être de parfois ne pas en poster assez, ou parfois de mal sélectionner les dessins les plus pertinents.

@patxito poste des dessins très intéressants dans lequel je me reconnais souvent. 
Je préfère le laisser faire plutôt que de risquer de dégrader ce thread. 


Voilà.


----------



## boninmi (21 Avril 2022)

Qu'est-ce j'entends ? Un des membres virils de ce forum serait de droite ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (21 Avril 2022)

boninmi a dit:


> Qu'est-ce j'entends ? Un des membres virils de ce forum serait de droite ?


Ce qui voudrait dire que les autres membres -virils ou pas- sont d'extrême-gauche ?
Je n'ose te croire !


----------



## Invité (21 Avril 2022)

Je ne vois pas pourquoi le contraire de ta droite serait extrême…
Ou alors ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (21 Avril 2022)




----------



## aCLR (21 Avril 2022)

Invité a dit:


> Je ne vois pas pourquoi le contraire de ta droite serait extrême…
> Ou alors ?


Laisse… Son logiciel n’est pas à jour, son disque dur sature et sa mémoire vive radote !


----------



## Human-Fly (21 Avril 2022)

Invité a dit:


> Je ne vois pas pourquoi le contraire de ta droite serait extrême…
> Ou alors ?



Je ne vois pas non plus. 

Ou pour le dire autrement, si pour Time Capsule, Europe Écologie les Verts, c'est déjà l'extrême gauche, le Nouveau Parti Anticapitaliste et Lutte Ouvrière, il appelle ça comment ?...

Là, je ne parle pas vraiment des opinions des uns et des autres, mais plutôt de choix terminologiques pour parler de la gauche.


----------



## Human-Fly (21 Avril 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Ce qui voudrait dire que les autres membres -virils ou pas
> 
> (...)




Je l'avais dit dans *ce post*, pour la virilité, c'est sur toi que nous comptons.  

Dans cette communauté, il faut quand même bien un membre viril, sinon, où irions-nous, sacré bon sang de bois ???...


----------



## patxito (22 Avril 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (22 Avril 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (22 Avril 2022)




----------



## patxito (22 Avril 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (23 Avril 2022)




----------



## patxito (23 Avril 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (23 Avril 2022)




----------



## patxito (23 Avril 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (23 Avril 2022)




----------



## Invité (23 Avril 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (24 Avril 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (24 Avril 2022)




----------



## patxito (24 Avril 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (24 Avril 2022)




----------



## patxito (24 Avril 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (24 Avril 2022)




----------



## patxito (25 Avril 2022)




----------



## patxito (25 Avril 2022)




----------



## Dead head (25 Avril 2022)




----------



## patxito (26 Avril 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (26 Avril 2022)




----------



## patxito (26 Avril 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (26 Avril 2022)




----------



## Invité (26 Avril 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (26 Avril 2022)




----------



## patxito (26 Avril 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (26 Avril 2022)




----------



## patxito (26 Avril 2022)




----------



## patxito (27 Avril 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (27 Avril 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (27 Avril 2022)




----------



## patxito (28 Avril 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (28 Avril 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (28 Avril 2022)




----------



## Invité (29 Avril 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (29 Avril 2022)




----------



## patxito (30 Avril 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (30 Avril 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (30 Avril 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (1 Mai 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (1 Mai 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (2 Mai 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (2 Mai 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (3 Mai 2022)




----------



## patxito (3 Mai 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (3 Mai 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (3 Mai 2022)




----------



## Invité (3 Mai 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (3 Mai 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (4 Mai 2022)




----------



## patxito (4 Mai 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (4 Mai 2022)




----------



## Invité (4 Mai 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (4 Mai 2022)




----------



## patxito (5 Mai 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (5 Mai 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (5 Mai 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (6 Mai 2022)

*Ça va (beaucoup) swinger !




*​


----------



## TimeCapsule (6 Mai 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Mai 2022)




----------



## patxito (7 Mai 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Mai 2022)




----------



## love_leeloo (7 Mai 2022)

je ne comprends pas ce dernier dessin, c'est dans quel contexte ?


----------



## boninmi (7 Mai 2022)

love_leeloo a dit:


> je ne comprends pas ce dernier dessin, c'est dans quel contexte ?


Le con texte ?

Ci-dessous le contexte, La Tribune de Montélimar, N°437 du Jeudi 5 mai 2022, page 3 (rubrique "On vous le dit en douce"). 
Dessin de Charmag.


----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Mai 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Mai 2022)

love_leeloo a dit:


> je ne comprends pas ce dernier dessin, c'est dans quel contexte ?


Je comprends ton désarroi : le mot "_âme_" est surprenant dans le contexte ! 

Jusqu'ici, deux partis, un de droite et l'autre de gauche (LR & PS) dominaient de la tête et des épaules la vie politique française.
Horreur, aux récentes présidentielles ces deux partis ont fait des résultats calamiteux : LR 4,78 % et le PS 1,75 %   !!!

Toutes sirènes hurlantes, ils ont tenté d'éviter un autre séisme qui s'annonçait les 12 et 26 juin : là ça s'annonçait très risqué, s'agissant de conserver les sièges de députés existants, plutôt que de risquer Pole Emploi (la honte ultime après une défaite). La solution retenue par certains, remplacer leurs convictions par leurs ambitions.

En quelque sorte, vendre leur âme (_de mauvaises langues diront qu'il ne leur en restait déjà plus beaucoup_). 

J'ai bon ? ​


----------



## love_leeloo (7 Mai 2022)

ah ok, je comprends mieux merci


----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Mai 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (8 Mai 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (8 Mai 2022)




----------



## Dead head (8 Mai 2022)

Mettre sur un même pied d'égalité celle ou celui qui est discriminé·e avec celle ou celui qui fait partie de la majorité discriminante est faire preuve soit de mauvaise foi soit d'ignorance mais n'est pas faire preuve d'humour.


----------



## TimeCapsule (8 Mai 2022)

Dead head a dit:


> Mettre sur un même pied d'égalité celle ou celui qui est discriminé·e avec celle ou celui qui fait partie de la majorité discriminante est faire preuve soit de mauvaise foi soit d'ignorance mais n'est pas faire preuve d'humour.


Désolé, cher monsieur, ce dessin reprend pour partie du vécu !
What else ?


----------



## boninmi (8 Mai 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Désolé, cher monsieur, ce dessin reprend pour partie du vécu !
> What else ?


Que tu cites tes sources.
Le contexte, en quelque sorte ...


----------



## TimeCapsule (8 Mai 2022)

boninmi a dit:


> Que tu cites tes sources.
> Le contexte, en quelque sorte ...


Aussi malin que du Romuald dans le texte !


----------



## boninmi (8 Mai 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Aussi malin que du Romuald dans le texte !





> Johny a dit : Ah que je sais pas à quoi répondre à ta question  ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (8 Mai 2022)

boninmi a dit:


> Que tu cites tes sources.
> Le contexte, en quelque sorte ...


Bon : les seuls à pouvoir se sentir agressés par ce dessin ne peuvent qu'être que membres du Nupes, chez lesquels le racisme est toléré.
Alors, comme d'habitude, aucun humour sur ce sujet !
CQFD


----------



## touba (9 Mai 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Désolé, cher monsieur, ce dessin reprend pour partie du vécu !


Je ne savais pas que tu étais noir, gay et de gauche !
Ne te laisse pas abattre _bro_, black LGBT lives matter ! Si tu as besoin de parler je suis là... ❤️


----------



## TimeCapsule (9 Mai 2022)

touba a dit:


> Je ne savais pas que tu étais noir, gay et de gauche !


C'est grave, docteur ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (9 Mai 2022)




----------



## aCLR (9 Mai 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> C'est grave, docteur ?


Que tu défendes ta position de blanc hétérosexuel conservateur de droite au moyen d’une parodie, non. Sauf si tu réduis les « septiques du caractère drolatique de la chose » à un poncif spectaculaire. Tu ne défends plus un état de fait, tu orientes le débat humoristique désormais politique depuis ta petite personne et ses petits idéaux. Tu agresses ton interlocuteur et biaises ses interrogations. Tu deviens la caricature de ce strip démagogique. Tes réponses sont une mise en abyme redondant avec le titre de cette « conversation » indigne de Charlie Brown, les débats médiatiques actuels. Tu espères nous tirer un sourire en coin. Au mieux, tu récolteras une grimace !


----------



## boninmi (9 Mai 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> Que tu défendes ta position de blanc hétérosexuel conservateur de droite au moyen d’une parodie, non. Sauf si tu réduis les « septiques du caractère drolatique de la chose » à un poncif spectaculaire. Tu ne défends plus un état de fait, tu orientes le débat humoristique désormais politique depuis ta petite personne et ses petits idéaux. Tu agresses ton interlocuteur et biaises ses interrogations. Tu deviens la caricature de ce strip démagogique. Tes réponses sont une mise en abyme redondant avec le titre de cette « conversation » indigne de Charlie Brown, les débats médiatiques actuels. Tu espères nous tirer un sourire en coin. Au mieux, tu récolteras une grimace !


Ouf, j'ai cru que tu allais l'interdire aussi sur ce fil  
Plus sérieusement, je suis irrité par le fait que la caricature en question utilise les personnages des Peanuts et leur ambiance, sans indiquer aucunement sa provenance. Sur le fond, il est vrai qu'elle reflète la réalité d'une certaine catégorie de personnes qui à partir de réelles discriminations, ont viré à l'intolérance vis à vis de l'autre. Mais l'absence de mise en perspective retourne le propos et malmène l'humour originel des Peanuts. Le contexte, my dear.


----------



## aCLR (9 Mai 2022)

boninmi a dit:


> Ouf, j'ai cru que tu allais l'interdire aussi sur ce fil
> Plus sérieusement, je suis irrité par le fait que la caricature en question utilise les personnages des Peanuts et leur ambiance, sans indiquer aucunement sa provenance. Sur le fond, il est vrai qu'elle reflète la réalité d'une certaine catégorie de personnes qui à partir de réelles discriminations, ont viré à l'intolérance vis à vis de l'autre. Mais l'absence de mise en perspective retourne le propos et malmène l'humour originel des Peanuts. Le contexte, my dear.


On est d’accord. Lorsqu’un illustrateur croque son sentiment sur une actu, même si le résultat nous gène l’auteur est dans son rôle de fou du roi. Par contre, se servir du dessin d’un autre pour étaler son sentiment, alors la polémique cède place à l’humour. Et pour le cas particulier du partage de TC, on est en plein dedans. Cette soi-disante actualité sur l’état des débats médiatiques actuels n’a rien d’une actualité récente. La dérive remonte au siècle dernier.


----------



## TimeCapsule (9 Mai 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> On est d’accord. Lorsqu’un illustrateur croque son sentiment sur une actu, même si le résultat nous gène l’auteur est dans son rôle de fou du roi. Par contre, se servir du dessin d’un autre pour étaler son sentiment, alors la polémique cède place à l’humour. Et pour le cas particulier du partage de TC, on est en plein dedans. Cette soi-disante actualité sur l’état des débats médiatiques actuels n’a rien d’une actualité récente. La dérive remonte au siècle dernier.




Nul n'ignore que tu es à l'Ouest, mais là tu fait fort ! 

"_La dérive remonte au siècle dernier_" ?
Arf© !
Il suffit de remonter à 3 jours (72 heures) par avoir eu, de la part du parti politique que j'ai cité (Nupes), l'annonce de leur candidat à Lyon déjà condamné en 1 ère instance pour racisme...
D'autres composantes de cet amalgame n'ont rien à lui envier !
Quant aus dessins qui exprimeraient les conviction du posteur qui les utilise, c'est, encore une fois très rigolo : il suffit de regarder les interventions dans le fil sur l'Ukraine et qui poste dans le présent fil...

Si on passait à autre chose (ne mettre que des dessins dans ce fil, ce ne serait pas plus mal !


----------



## TimeCapsule (9 Mai 2022)




----------



## aCLR (9 Mai 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Nul n'ignore que tu es à l'Ouest, mais là tu fait fort !


Et ton cœur penche vers l’Est !


TimeCapsule a dit:


> "_La dérive remonte au siècle dernier_" ?
> Arf© !


Oui Monsieur ! J’ai lu un excellent papier d’un type, Marcel Burger, qui catégorisait les débats en deux groupes. Les débats-civiques et les débats-spectacles. Et son papier s’étalait sur la période 1958, 1998. Donc, rien de bien nouveau sous le soleil. 


TimeCapsule a dit:


> Quant aus dessins qui exprimeraient les conviction du posteur qui les utilise, c'est, encore une fois très rigolo : il suffit de regarder les interventions dans le fil sur l'Ukraine et qui poste dans le présent fil...


Sauf erreur de lecture de ma part, c’est bien toi qui parlait de situation vécue en rapport direct avec le strip. 


TimeCapsule a dit:


> Si on passait à autre chose (ne mettre que des dessins dans ce fil, ce ne serait pas plus mal !


----------



## Nouvoul (9 Mai 2022)

qui parlais


----------



## aCLR (9 Mai 2022)

Nouvoul a dit:


> qui parlais


Non… Qui me parle ?!


----------



## TimeCapsule (9 Mai 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (10 Mai 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (10 Mai 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (10 Mai 2022)




----------



## Invité (10 Mai 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (10 Mai 2022)




----------



## touba (10 Mai 2022)

On fume pas à côté d'une pompe à essence...


----------



## TimeCapsule (10 Mai 2022)

touba a dit:


> On fume pas à côté d'une pompe à essence...


Tais-toi et raques !


----------



## TimeCapsule (11 Mai 2022)




----------



## patxito (11 Mai 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (11 Mai 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (11 Mai 2022)




----------



## Invité (11 Mai 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (11 Mai 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Mai 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Mai 2022)




----------



## Romuald (12 Mai 2022)

Tu te répètes, mon grand.


----------



## touba (12 Mai 2022)

C'est du lavage de cerveau, s'il la publie encore une fois je vais finir par le croire.


----------



## boninmi (12 Mai 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> Tu te répètes, mon grand.


Bite repetita placent .


----------



## patlek (12 Mai 2022)

C' est Al Zeimer qui a frappé!

TC surfe... il tombe sur le dessin... il se dit "sympa!, je vais le poster surmac gé"

2 heures plus tard...

TC surfe... il tombe sur le dessin... il se dit "sympa!, je vais le poster surmac gé"

Le lendemain, vers 9 heures...

TC surfe... il tombe sur le dessin... il se dit "sympa!, je vais le poster surmac gé"

3 heures plus tard (11 heures, heure de Paris)

TC surfe... il tombe sur le dessin... il se dit "sympa!, je vais le poster surmac gé"

Vers 13h30

TC surfe... il tombe sur le dessin... il se dit "sympa!, je vais le poster surmac gé"

15H

TC surfe... il tombe sur le dessin... il se dit "sympa!, je vais le poster surmac gé"

Etc....


Et Samedi prochan, il y aurat 5 pages avec le meme dessin.


----------



## Invité (12 Mai 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Mai 2022)




----------



## patxito (13 Mai 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (13 Mai 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (13 Mai 2022)




----------



## flotow (13 Mai 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> Tu te répètes, mon grand.


Si ca se peut il se masque que lui même !


----------



## TimeCapsule (13 Mai 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (13 Mai 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Mai 2022)




----------



## patxito (14 Mai 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Mai 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Mai 2022)

*Joxe renvoyé à ses études...




*​


----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Mai 2022)




----------



## patxito (15 Mai 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Mai 2022)




----------



## patxito (15 Mai 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Mai 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (16 Mai 2022)




----------



## Invité (16 Mai 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (16 Mai 2022)




----------



## patxito (17 Mai 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (17 Mai 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (17 Mai 2022)




----------



## patxito (18 Mai 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (18 Mai 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (18 Mai 2022)




----------



## Invité (18 Mai 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (18 Mai 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (19 Mai 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (19 Mai 2022)




----------



## Invité (20 Mai 2022)




----------



## patxito (21 Mai 2022)




----------



## patxito (22 Mai 2022)




----------



## patxito (23 Mai 2022)




----------



## patxito (24 Mai 2022)




----------



## Invité (24 Mai 2022)




----------



## Invité (30 Mai 2022)




----------



## Invité (31 Mai 2022)




----------



## Invité (1 Juin 2022)

Pour le coup je me sens assez seul.
Je continue à mettre les dessins de Soulcié ?


----------



## boninmi (1 Juin 2022)

Invité a dit:


> Pour le coup je me sens assez seul.
> Je continue à mettre les dessins de Soulcié ?


On croyait que la capsule allait revenir sous peu. Encore une fake news.
Tiens en attendant, du Canard d'aujourd'hui:


----------



## Romuald (2 Juin 2022)




----------



## patxito (4 Juin 2022)




----------



## patxito (4 Juin 2022)




----------



## patxito (5 Juin 2022)




----------



## patxito (7 Juin 2022)




----------



## Invité (8 Juin 2022)

Moins lourd mais…


----------



## patxito (8 Juin 2022)




----------



## patxito (9 Juin 2022)




----------



## Invité (10 Juin 2022)

dans la continuité


----------



## patxito (10 Juin 2022)




----------



## patxito (11 Juin 2022)




----------



## patxito (12 Juin 2022)




----------



## patxito (13 Juin 2022)




----------



## patxito (14 Juin 2022)




----------



## Invité (14 Juin 2022)




----------



## patxito (15 Juin 2022)




----------



## patxito (16 Juin 2022)




----------



## Invité (16 Juin 2022)




----------



## patxito (16 Juin 2022)




----------



## touba (16 Juin 2022)

Et les papas fachos fauchés fâchés


----------



## patxito (17 Juin 2022)




----------



## Invité (20 Juin 2022)




----------



## touba (20 Juin 2022)

Je l'ai pas celui là


----------



## Invité (20 Juin 2022)

bah, il est largement en retard sur l'actualité.
Il a dû le ressortir d'un carton…


----------



## patxito (21 Juin 2022)




----------



## patxito (22 Juin 2022)




----------



## peyret (22 Juin 2022)

Du Canard Enchainé....


----------



## Powerdom (22 Juin 2022)

Si au lieu de subventionner l'industrie pétrolière, nos dirigeants avaient investi cet argent dans la R & D nous n'aurions plus besoin de centrales au charbon...


----------



## patxito (23 Juin 2022)




----------



## patxito (24 Juin 2022)




----------



## Invité (24 Juin 2022)




----------



## aCLR (24 Juin 2022)




----------



## patxito (25 Juin 2022)




----------



## patxito (27 Juin 2022)




----------



## patxito (27 Juin 2022)




----------



## Toum'aï (27 Juin 2022)

Le porte manteau c'est quoi ? Un outil pour avorter ?
Je signale qu'un bout de tuyau d'arrosage et une aiguille à tricoter suffisent...
Sinon, qu'on m'explique !


----------



## patxito (27 Juin 2022)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Le porte manteau c'est quoi ? Un outil pour avorter ?
> Je signale qu'un bout de tuyau d'arrosage et une aiguille à tricoter suffisent...
> Sinon, qu'on m'explique !











						Pourquoi les défenseurs du droit à l’avortement brandissent-ils des cintres métalliques aux Etats-Unis ?
					

"Nous ne reviendrons pas en arrière." Le message est écrit accompagné d’un cintre métallique. Il est brandi par les...




					www.rtbf.be


----------



## patxito (28 Juin 2022)




----------



## patxito (30 Juin 2022)




----------



## patxito (30 Juin 2022)




----------



## Invité (30 Juin 2022)

Plus soft…
Mais d'actualité aussi


----------



## patxito (1 Juillet 2022)




----------



## patxito (2 Juillet 2022)




----------



## patxito (4 Juillet 2022)




----------



## Invité (4 Juillet 2022)

Dans la même veine :


----------



## patxito (6 Juillet 2022)




----------



## Invité (6 Juillet 2022)




----------



## patxito (7 Juillet 2022)




----------



## patxito (8 Juillet 2022)




----------



## patxito (11 Juillet 2022)




----------



## patxito (11 Juillet 2022)




----------



## patxito (13 Juillet 2022)




----------



## patxito (14 Juillet 2022)




----------



## peyret (14 Juillet 2022)




----------



## Invité (18 Juillet 2022)




----------



## Invité (19 Juillet 2022)

Hier, une journée mémorable, ou pas…


----------



## peyret (20 Juillet 2022)




----------



## Invité (29 Juillet 2022)




----------



## Invité (24 Août 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (25 Août 2022)




----------



## patxito (28 Août 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (28 Août 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (29 Août 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (29 Août 2022)




----------



## nicomarcos (30 Août 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (30 Août 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (30 Août 2022)




----------



## nicomarcos (30 Août 2022)




----------



## nicomarcos (30 Août 2022)




----------



## nicomarcos (30 Août 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (31 Août 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (31 Août 2022)




----------



## nicomarcos (31 Août 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (31 Août 2022)




----------



## nicomarcos (31 Août 2022)




----------



## Invité (31 Août 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (1 Septembre 2022)




----------



## nicomarcos (1 Septembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (1 Septembre 2022)




----------



## nicomarcos (1 Septembre 2022)

Merci pour le chocolat


----------



## TimeCapsule (1 Septembre 2022)




----------



## nicomarcos (1 Septembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (1 Septembre 2022)




----------



## nicomarcos (1 Septembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (1 Septembre 2022)




----------



## nicomarcos (1 Septembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (1 Septembre 2022)




----------



## aCLR (1 Septembre 2022)

*Je ferme pour le weekend ! *


----------



## aCLR (5 Septembre 2022)

*Je rouvre non sans vous prévenir…

Le bistrotier n’ouvre pas le bar macgé pour se fader du FB ! Il aime la belle facture, le sarcasme bien amené et le rire franc. Il déteste l’à peu près, l’illustration bête et méchante inspirée des pics de faiseurs d’opinions, et la redondance.

Donc mes p’tits gars ! Ne me tentez pas de renouveler l’action de modération passée. Échangez vous vos conneries en MPs et faites nous profiter du meilleur des caricatures de presse… Ou pas je m’en cague. Tant que vous nous épargnez vos harangues partisanes de bas étage – sorties d’officines de média disruptives. On sera copain !*


----------



## patxito (5 Septembre 2022)




----------



## nicomarcos (5 Septembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (5 Septembre 2022)




----------



## nicomarcos (5 Septembre 2022)




----------



## Invité (5 Septembre 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 265949​


Je trouve ses (kak) caricatures exceptionnelles !
Pour le fond pas toujours, mais pour la forme


----------



## TimeCapsule (5 Septembre 2022)

Invité a dit:


> Je trouve ses (kak) caricatures exceptionnelles !
> Pour le fond pas toujours, mais pour la forme


Effectivement !
Bien qu'étant du même bord politique qu'un Plantu, il est beaucoup plus fin et nettement moins agressif !


----------



## TimeCapsule (6 Septembre 2022)




----------



## nicomarcos (6 Septembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (6 Septembre 2022)




----------



## patxito (7 Septembre 2022)




----------



## nicomarcos (7 Septembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Septembre 2022)




----------



## nicomarcos (7 Septembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Septembre 2022)




----------



## nicomarcos (8 Septembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (8 Septembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (8 Septembre 2022)




----------



## nicomarcos (8 Septembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (8 Septembre 2022)




----------



## nicomarcos (8 Septembre 2022)




----------



## Invité (8 Septembre 2022)




----------



## nicomarcos (9 Septembre 2022)




----------



## patxito (9 Septembre 2022)




----------



## nicomarcos (9 Septembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (9 Septembre 2022)




----------



## patxito (9 Septembre 2022)




----------



## patlek (10 Septembre 2022)

Si il parvient au meme age que sa mère, sa fin de règne n' est pas pour demain.


----------



## nicomarcos (10 Septembre 2022)




----------



## nicomarcos (10 Septembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (10 Septembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Septembre 2022)




----------



## nicomarcos (12 Septembre 2022)




----------



## patxito (12 Septembre 2022)




----------



## nicomarcos (12 Septembre 2022)




----------



## patlek (12 Septembre 2022)

Si il prend les deux, la vendeuse lui fait un prix, chaque chaussure à 50% du prix de la paire (une affaire!!!)


----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Septembre 2022)




----------



## nicomarcos (12 Septembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Septembre 2022)




----------



## patxito (13 Septembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (13 Septembre 2022)




----------



## nicomarcos (13 Septembre 2022)




----------



## nicomarcos (13 Septembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (13 Septembre 2022)




----------



## Invité (13 Septembre 2022)




----------



## nicomarcos (13 Septembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (13 Septembre 2022)

Illustration pour un article sur les enfants handicapés (_Le Monde_)


----------



## TimeCapsule (13 Septembre 2022)




----------



## nicomarcos (14 Septembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Septembre 2022)




----------



## Invité (14 Septembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Septembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Septembre 2022)




----------



## nicomarcos (15 Septembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Septembre 2022)




----------



## nicomarcos (15 Septembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Septembre 2022)




----------



## nicomarcos (15 Septembre 2022)




----------



## nicomarcos (15 Septembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Septembre 2022)




----------



## Invité (15 Septembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Septembre 2022)




----------



## nicomarcos (15 Septembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Septembre 2022)




----------



## nicomarcos (16 Septembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (16 Septembre 2022)




----------



## patxito (16 Septembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (16 Septembre 2022)




----------



## Invité (16 Septembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (16 Septembre 2022)




----------



## patxito (17 Septembre 2022)




----------



## nicomarcos (17 Septembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (17 Septembre 2022)




----------



## nicomarcos (17 Septembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (17 Septembre 2022)




----------



## nicomarcos (18 Septembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (18 Septembre 2022)




----------



## patxito (19 Septembre 2022)




----------



## nicomarcos (19 Septembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (19 Septembre 2022)




----------



## nicomarcos (19 Septembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (19 Septembre 2022)




----------



## nicomarcos (19 Septembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (19 Septembre 2022)

​_pastel de X. Gorce_


----------



## nicomarcos (19 Septembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (19 Septembre 2022)




----------



## nicomarcos (20 Septembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (20 Septembre 2022)




----------



## Powerdom (20 Septembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (20 Septembre 2022)




----------



## nicomarcos (20 Septembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (20 Septembre 2022)




----------



## Invité (20 Septembre 2022)

Bon, je me tire une balle dans le pied là…


----------



## TimeCapsule (20 Septembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (21 Septembre 2022)




----------



## patxito (21 Septembre 2022)




----------



## nicomarcos (21 Septembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (21 Septembre 2022)




----------



## nicomarcos (21 Septembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (21 Septembre 2022)




----------



## Invité (21 Septembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (21 Septembre 2022)




----------



## Invité (21 Septembre 2022)

C'est horrible !
Putain, 22 ans !


----------



## TimeCapsule (21 Septembre 2022)




----------



## nicomarcos (22 Septembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (22 Septembre 2022)




----------



## nicomarcos (22 Septembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (22 Septembre 2022)




----------



## nicomarcos (22 Septembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (22 Septembre 2022)




----------



## Invité (22 Septembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (22 Septembre 2022)




----------



## patxito (23 Septembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (23 Septembre 2022)




----------



## nicomarcos (23 Septembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (23 Septembre 2022)




----------



## nicomarcos (23 Septembre 2022)




----------



## nicomarcos (23 Septembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (23 Septembre 2022)




----------



## Mobyduck (23 Septembre 2022)

​


----------



## TimeCapsule (23 Septembre 2022)




----------



## Invité (23 Septembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (23 Septembre 2022)




----------



## patxito (24 Septembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (24 Septembre 2022)




----------



## nicomarcos (24 Septembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (24 Septembre 2022)




----------



## nicomarcos (24 Septembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (24 Septembre 2022)




----------



## nicomarcos (24 Septembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (24 Septembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (25 Septembre 2022)




----------



## nicomarcos (25 Septembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (25 Septembre 2022)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 267383


 #2 041 On digère ?


----------



## nicomarcos (25 Septembre 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> On digère ?


Don't be worry


----------



## TimeCapsule (25 Septembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (26 Septembre 2022)




----------



## nicomarcos (26 Septembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (26 Septembre 2022)




----------



## nicomarcos (26 Septembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (26 Septembre 2022)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 267427



Le diesel est froid : #2 036 ?


----------



## nicomarcos (26 Septembre 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Le diesel est froid : #2 036 ?


Il est chaud, c'est bon


----------



## TimeCapsule (26 Septembre 2022)




----------



## nicomarcos (26 Septembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (26 Septembre 2022)




----------



## patxito (26 Septembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (26 Septembre 2022)




----------



## patxito (27 Septembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (27 Septembre 2022)




----------



## Invité (27 Septembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (27 Septembre 2022)




----------



## nicomarcos (27 Septembre 2022)




----------



## Invité (27 Septembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (27 Septembre 2022)




----------



## nicomarcos (27 Septembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (27 Septembre 2022)




----------



## nicomarcos (27 Septembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (27 Septembre 2022)




----------



## nicomarcos (27 Septembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (27 Septembre 2022)




----------



## patxito (28 Septembre 2022)




----------



## nicomarcos (28 Septembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (28 Septembre 2022)




----------



## nicomarcos (28 Septembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (28 Septembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (29 Septembre 2022)




----------



## nicomarcos (29 Septembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (29 Septembre 2022)




----------



## nicomarcos (29 Septembre 2022)




----------



## Invité (29 Septembre 2022)




----------



## nicomarcos (29 Septembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (29 Septembre 2022)




----------



## nicomarcos (29 Septembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (29 Septembre 2022)




----------



## nicomarcos (29 Septembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (29 Septembre 2022)




----------



## nicomarcos (30 Septembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (30 Septembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (30 Septembre 2022)




----------



## aCLR (30 Septembre 2022)

__
		https://jeromeduveauindustrie.tumblr.com%2Fpost%2F625051584990265344


----------



## TimeCapsule (30 Septembre 2022)




----------



## patxito (1 Octobre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (1 Octobre 2022)




----------



## Invité (1 Octobre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (1 Octobre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (1 Octobre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (2 Octobre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (3 Octobre 2022)




----------



## nicomarcos (3 Octobre 2022)




----------



## nicomarcos (3 Octobre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (3 Octobre 2022)




----------



## nicomarcos (3 Octobre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (3 Octobre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (3 Octobre 2022)




----------



## nicomarcos (3 Octobre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (3 Octobre 2022)




----------



## nicomarcos (3 Octobre 2022)

Je l’avais en attente


----------



## TimeCapsule (3 Octobre 2022)




----------



## nicomarcos (3 Octobre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (3 Octobre 2022)




----------



## patxito (4 Octobre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (4 Octobre 2022)




----------



## nicomarcos (4 Octobre 2022)




----------



## patlek (4 Octobre 2022)

Bégaiement?

Alzeimer??

Faille spatio-temporelle???

6eme dimension?????

Retour vers le passé??????





__





						Actualités croquées…
					






					forums.macg.co


----------



## nicomarcos (4 Octobre 2022)

C'est juste l'autre moitié


----------



## TimeCapsule (4 Octobre 2022)




----------



## nicomarcos (4 Octobre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (4 Octobre 2022)




----------



## nicomarcos (4 Octobre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (4 Octobre 2022)




----------



## patlek (4 Octobre 2022)

nicomarcos a dit:


> C'est juste l'autre moitié




Au temps pour moi!!!

Bon..je poste...


----------



## Invité (4 Octobre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (4 Octobre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (5 Octobre 2022)




----------



## patxito (6 Octobre 2022)




----------



## nicomarcos (6 Octobre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (6 Octobre 2022)




----------



## nicomarcos (6 Octobre 2022)




----------



## Invité (6 Octobre 2022)




----------



## nicomarcos (6 Octobre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (6 Octobre 2022)




----------



## nicomarcos (6 Octobre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (6 Octobre 2022)




----------



## nicomarcos (6 Octobre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (6 Octobre 2022)




----------



## nicomarcos (6 Octobre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (6 Octobre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Octobre 2022)




----------



## nicomarcos (7 Octobre 2022)




----------



## patlek (7 Octobre 2022)

Hop!, c' est moi qui me censure.

Les accointances du déssinateur ne me conviennent pas.


----------



## patxito (7 Octobre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Octobre 2022)




----------



## nicomarcos (7 Octobre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Octobre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Octobre 2022)




----------



## Invité (7 Octobre 2022)

Perso, il me fait plus flipper que rire…


----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Octobre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (8 Octobre 2022)




----------



## nicomarcos (8 Octobre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (8 Octobre 2022)




----------



## nicomarcos (8 Octobre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (8 Octobre 2022)




----------



## nicomarcos (8 Octobre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (8 Octobre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (9 Octobre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (10 Octobre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (10 Octobre 2022)




----------



## patxito (11 Octobre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (11 Octobre 2022)

*Pour le confort de la terrasse...




*​


----------



## TimeCapsule (11 Octobre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (11 Octobre 2022)




----------



## nicomarcos (11 Octobre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (11 Octobre 2022)




----------



## nicomarcos (11 Octobre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (11 Octobre 2022)




----------



## nicomarcos (11 Octobre 2022)




----------



## Invité (11 Octobre 2022)




----------



## nicomarcos (11 Octobre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (11 Octobre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Octobre 2022)

*...Jura doit être dans le coup...*


----------



## nicomarcos (12 Octobre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Octobre 2022)




----------



## nicomarcos (12 Octobre 2022)




----------



## nicomarcos (12 Octobre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Octobre 2022)




----------



## nicomarcos (12 Octobre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Octobre 2022)




----------



## nicomarcos (12 Octobre 2022)




----------



## patxito (12 Octobre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Octobre 2022)




----------



## Invité (12 Octobre 2022)




----------



## nicomarcos (12 Octobre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Octobre 2022)




----------



## nicomarcos (12 Octobre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Octobre 2022)




----------



## nicomarcos (13 Octobre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (13 Octobre 2022)




----------



## nicomarcos (13 Octobre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (13 Octobre 2022)




----------



## nicomarcos (13 Octobre 2022)




----------



## nicomarcos (13 Octobre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (13 Octobre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (13 Octobre 2022)




----------



## Invité (13 Octobre 2022)

Gorce décevant…


----------



## TimeCapsule (13 Octobre 2022)




----------



## nicomarcos (14 Octobre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Octobre 2022)




----------



## nicomarcos (14 Octobre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Octobre 2022)

*XXème Congrès...




*​


----------



## nicomarcos (14 Octobre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Octobre 2022)




----------



## Invité (14 Octobre 2022)

gabuzomeu !!!


----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Octobre 2022)




----------



## aCLR (14 Octobre 2022)

Votre modérateur se demande s’il faut ressortir des croquis du millénaire passé pour illustrer l’actualité contemporaine. Votre modérateur s’interroge. Il reviendra vers vous après réflexion… N’abusez pas d’ici là. Vous avez assez d’illustrateurs vivants dans vos signets pour alimenter le sujet.


----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Octobre 2022)




----------



## nicomarcos (14 Octobre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Octobre 2022)




----------



## Invité (14 Octobre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Octobre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Octobre 2022)




----------



## nicomarcos (15 Octobre 2022)




----------



## nicomarcos (15 Octobre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Octobre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Octobre 2022)




----------



## nicomarcos (15 Octobre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Octobre 2022)




----------



## nicomarcos (15 Octobre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Octobre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (16 Octobre 2022)




----------



## nicomarcos (16 Octobre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (16 Octobre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (16 Octobre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (17 Octobre 2022)




----------



## patxito (17 Octobre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (17 Octobre 2022)




----------



## nicomarcos (17 Octobre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (17 Octobre 2022)




----------



## nicomarcos (17 Octobre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (17 Octobre 2022)




----------



## nicomarcos (17 Octobre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (17 Octobre 2022)




----------



## nicomarcos (17 Octobre 2022)

Dessin de Sondron.


----------



## TimeCapsule (17 Octobre 2022)




----------



## nicomarcos (17 Octobre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (17 Octobre 2022)




----------



## Invité (17 Octobre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (17 Octobre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (18 Octobre 2022)




----------



## nicomarcos (18 Octobre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (18 Octobre 2022)




----------



## nicomarcos (18 Octobre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (18 Octobre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (18 Octobre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (19 Octobre 2022)




----------



## nicomarcos (19 Octobre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (19 Octobre 2022)




----------



## nicomarcos (19 Octobre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (19 Octobre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (19 Octobre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (20 Octobre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (20 Octobre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (20 Octobre 2022)




----------



## Invité (20 Octobre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (20 Octobre 2022)

*Arbitrages...*​


----------



## TimeCapsule (21 Octobre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (21 Octobre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (21 Octobre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (22 Octobre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (23 Octobre 2022)




----------



## Romuald (23 Octobre 2022)

Histoire de varier les thèmes, parce que bon, le 49.3, la pénurie d'essence et la guerre en Ukraine, y'a pas que ça dans l'actu.


----------



## TimeCapsule (23 Octobre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (24 Octobre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (24 Octobre 2022)




----------



## patxito (24 Octobre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (24 Octobre 2022)




----------



## Romuald (24 Octobre 2022)

Qu'est-ce qu'elle a encore dit ? Depuis son touite de juillet, donc pas tout neuf, je ne trouve rien.


----------



## TimeCapsule (24 Octobre 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> Qu'est-ce qu'elle a encore dit ? Depuis son touite de juillet, donc pas tout neuf, je ne trouve rien.


Sortie au sujet de la rencontre Macron / Meloni...


----------



## patxito (25 Octobre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (25 Octobre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (25 Octobre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (25 Octobre 2022)

*Hôpital public...*​




​


----------



## patxito (26 Octobre 2022)




----------



## love_leeloo (26 Octobre 2022)

@TimeCapsule C’est ton plaisir de la journée de poster 2 ou 3 fois des actus ?

Rien d’ironique dans ma demande, une vraie question


----------



## TimeCapsule (26 Octobre 2022)

love_leeloo a dit:


> @TimeCapsule C’est ton plaisir de la journée de poster 2 ou 3 fois des actus ?
> 
> Rien d’ironique dans ma demande, une vraie question


Compte tenu du titre du thread Actualités croquées… il faut bien tenter de la suivre, cette actualité !

Une contribution pour lutter contre la  Désaffection de "la terrasse" ....


----------



## TimeCapsule (26 Octobre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (26 Octobre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (26 Octobre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (26 Octobre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (27 Octobre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (27 Octobre 2022)




----------



## Invité (27 Octobre 2022)

Un peu de changement…


----------



## TimeCapsule (27 Octobre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (27 Octobre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (28 Octobre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (29 Octobre 2022)




----------



## nicomarcos (29 Octobre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (29 Octobre 2022)




----------



## nicomarcos (29 Octobre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (29 Octobre 2022)




----------



## nicomarcos (29 Octobre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (29 Octobre 2022)




----------



## nicomarcos (29 Octobre 2022)




----------



## nicomarcos (29 Octobre 2022)

Une suite logique : 






Donc on suit les conseils de son compagnon à quatre pattes :


----------



## TimeCapsule (29 Octobre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (29 Octobre 2022)




----------



## Nouvoul (29 Octobre 2022)

Je comprends bien qu'ici règne encore une certaine liberté d'expression, et heureusement, mais ce Miège me paraît limite à droite de l'extrême, ça fait mieux passer les kaks lourds sans doute...


----------



## nicomarcos (30 Octobre 2022)




----------



## patxito (30 Octobre 2022)




----------



## nicomarcos (30 Octobre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (30 Octobre 2022)




----------



## nicomarcos (30 Octobre 2022)




----------



## Romuald (30 Octobre 2022)




----------



## nicomarcos (30 Octobre 2022)




----------



## nicomarcos (30 Octobre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (30 Octobre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (30 Octobre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (31 Octobre 2022)




----------



## nicomarcos (31 Octobre 2022)




----------



## nicomarcos (31 Octobre 2022)




----------



## nicomarcos (31 Octobre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (31 Octobre 2022)




----------



## nicomarcos (31 Octobre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (31 Octobre 2022)




----------



## nicomarcos (31 Octobre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (31 Octobre 2022)




----------



## nicomarcos (31 Octobre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (31 Octobre 2022)




----------



## nicomarcos (1 Novembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (1 Novembre 2022)




----------



## nicomarcos (1 Novembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (1 Novembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (1 Novembre 2022)




----------



## Invité (1 Novembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (1 Novembre 2022)




----------



## nicomarcos (1 Novembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (1 Novembre 2022)




----------



## nicomarcos (1 Novembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (2 Novembre 2022)




----------



## patxito (2 Novembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (2 Novembre 2022)




----------



## Invité (2 Novembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (2 Novembre 2022)




----------



## Romuald (2 Novembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (3 Novembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (3 Novembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (3 Novembre 2022)




----------



## patxito (4 Novembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (4 Novembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (4 Novembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (4 Novembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (4 Novembre 2022)




----------



## Invité (4 Novembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (4 Novembre 2022)




----------



## patxito (5 Novembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (5 Novembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (5 Novembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (5 Novembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (6 Novembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Novembre 2022)




----------



## patxito (7 Novembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Novembre 2022)




----------



## ScapO (7 Novembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Novembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Novembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Novembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (8 Novembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (8 Novembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (9 Novembre 2022)




----------



## nicomarcos (9 Novembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (9 Novembre 2022)




----------



## nicomarcos (9 Novembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (9 Novembre 2022)




----------



## nicomarcos (9 Novembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (9 Novembre 2022)




----------



## nicomarcos (9 Novembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (9 Novembre 2022)




----------



## nicomarcos (9 Novembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (9 Novembre 2022)




----------



## nicomarcos (9 Novembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (9 Novembre 2022)




----------



## nicomarcos (9 Novembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (9 Novembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (9 Novembre 2022)




----------



## Invité (9 Novembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (9 Novembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (9 Novembre 2022)




----------



## Invité (10 Novembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (10 Novembre 2022)




----------



## patxito (11 Novembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (11 Novembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (11 Novembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (11 Novembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Novembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Novembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Novembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (13 Novembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Novembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Novembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Novembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Novembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Novembre 2022)




----------



## patxito (15 Novembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Novembre 2022)




----------



## Invité (15 Novembre 2022)




----------



## patxito (16 Novembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (16 Novembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (16 Novembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (17 Novembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (17 Novembre 2022)




----------



## Invité (17 Novembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (17 Novembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (17 Novembre 2022)




----------



## Invité (17 Novembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (17 Novembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (18 Novembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (18 Novembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (19 Novembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (19 Novembre 2022)




----------



## patxito (19 Novembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (19 Novembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (20 Novembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (21 Novembre 2022)




----------



## patxito (21 Novembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (21 Novembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (21 Novembre 2022)




----------



## Invité (21 Novembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (21 Novembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (22 Novembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (22 Novembre 2022)




----------



## Invité (22 Novembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (22 Novembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (22 Novembre 2022)




----------



## patxito (23 Novembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (23 Novembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (23 Novembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (23 Novembre 2022)




----------



## Invité (23 Novembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (23 Novembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (24 Novembre 2022)




----------



## Invité (24 Novembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (24 Novembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (24 Novembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (25 Novembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (25 Novembre 2022)




----------



## Invité (25 Novembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (25 Novembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (25 Novembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (26 Novembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (27 Novembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (27 Novembre 2022)

*Libre-échange...




*​


----------



## TimeCapsule (28 Novembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (28 Novembre 2022)




----------



## Invité (28 Novembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (28 Novembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (29 Novembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (29 Novembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (29 Novembre 2022)




----------



## Invité (29 Novembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (29 Novembre 2022)




----------



## patxito (30 Novembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (30 Novembre 2022)




----------



## patxito (30 Novembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (30 Novembre 2022)




----------



## Invité (30 Novembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (30 Novembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (1 Décembre 2022)




----------



## patxito (1 Décembre 2022)




----------



## Invité (1 Décembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (1 Décembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (1 Décembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (2 Décembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (2 Décembre 2022)




----------



## Invité (2 Décembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (2 Décembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (3 Décembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (3 Décembre 2022)




----------



## patxito (4 Décembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (4 Décembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (4 Décembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (5 Décembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (5 Décembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (5 Décembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (6 Décembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (6 Décembre 2022)




----------



## Invité (6 Décembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (6 Décembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Décembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Décembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Décembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (8 Décembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (8 Décembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (8 Décembre 2022)




----------



## Nouvoul (8 Décembre 2022)

Il faudrait renommer cette rubrique "le fil à técé"


----------



## TimeCapsule (8 Décembre 2022)




----------



## Invité (8 Décembre 2022)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Il faudrait renommer cette rubrique "le fil à técé"


Pas toujours…


----------



## Invité (8 Décembre 2022)




----------



## aCLR (8 Décembre 2022)

Invité a dit:


> Pas toujours…


Laisse, il nous fait sa montée de bile trimestrielle.


----------



## Invité (8 Décembre 2022)




----------



## Invité (8 Décembre 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> Laisse, il nous fait sa montée de bile trimestrielle.


Pour une fois j'étais dans le timing…


----------



## TimeCapsule (8 Décembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (9 Décembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (10 Décembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (10 Décembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (10 Décembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (11 Décembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (11 Décembre 2022)




----------



## patxito (11 Décembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Décembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Décembre 2022)




----------



## Invité (13 Décembre 2022)




----------



## patxito (13 Décembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (13 Décembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (13 Décembre 2022)




----------



## Invité (13 Décembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (13 Décembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Décembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Décembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Décembre 2022)




----------



## ScapO (14 Décembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Décembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Décembre 2022)




----------



## Romuald (15 Décembre 2022)

Mais visiblement il est permis de confondre météo et climat


----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Décembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Décembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (16 Décembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (16 Décembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (16 Décembre 2022)




----------



## Invité (16 Décembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (16 Décembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (17 Décembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (18 Décembre 2022)




----------



## ScapO (18 Décembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (18 Décembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (18 Décembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (19 Décembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (19 Décembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (20 Décembre 2022)




----------



## patxito (20 Décembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (20 Décembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (20 Décembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (20 Décembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (20 Décembre 2022)




----------



## patlek (21 Décembre 2022)

Et Blablacar?


Sinon, pour en revenir a l' existance du Pére Noel:







(Extrait du "Canard enchainé du 21/12/2022)


----------



## TimeCapsule (21 Décembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (21 Décembre 2022)




----------



## patxito (22 Décembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (22 Décembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (22 Décembre 2022)




----------



## Invité (23 Décembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (23 Décembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (24 Décembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (25 Décembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (26 Décembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (26 Décembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (27 Décembre 2022)




----------



## patxito (29 Décembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (30 Décembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (31 Décembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (31 Décembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (1 Janvier 2023)




----------



## TimeCapsule (1 Janvier 2023)




----------



## TimeCapsule (2 Janvier 2023)




----------



## TimeCapsule (2 Janvier 2023)




----------



## TimeCapsule (3 Janvier 2023)




----------



## Invité (3 Janvier 2023)




----------



## Invité (3 Janvier 2023)




----------



## patxito (4 Janvier 2023)




----------



## TimeCapsule (4 Janvier 2023)




----------



## TimeCapsule (4 Janvier 2023)




----------



## TimeCapsule (4 Janvier 2023)




----------



## TimeCapsule (5 Janvier 2023)




----------



## TimeCapsule (6 Janvier 2023)




----------



## TimeCapsule (6 Janvier 2023)




----------



## TimeCapsule (6 Janvier 2023)




----------



## Invité (6 Janvier 2023)




----------



## Romuald (6 Janvier 2023)




----------



## TimeCapsule (6 Janvier 2023)




----------



## TimeCapsule (Samedi à 09:06)




----------



## Romuald (Samedi à 09:34)

Histoire de changer de l'actu politique franco-française...


----------



## TimeCapsule (Samedi à 12:14)




----------



## TimeCapsule (Samedi à 17:42)




----------



## Toum'aï (Samedi à 18:02)




----------



## Nouvoul (Samedi à 18:56)

Ouh la la, ton message va être éradiqué illico par un autre modo


----------



## boninmi (Samedi à 19:13)

Mais non, c'est de l'humour


----------



## TimeCapsule (Samedi à 20:09)




----------



## TimeCapsule (Dimanche à 08:07)




----------



## TimeCapsule (Dimanche à 19:27)




----------



## TimeCapsule (Dimanche à 20:51)




----------



## TimeCapsule (Lundi à 08:49)




----------



## TimeCapsule (Lundi à 19:36)




----------



## Invité (Mardi à 12:43)




----------



## TimeCapsule (Mardi à 17:26)




----------



## TimeCapsule (Mardi à 18:00)




----------



## Invité (Mardi à 20:07)




----------



## TimeCapsule (Mardi à 20:12)




----------



## TimeCapsule (Mercredi à 12:33)




----------



## TimeCapsule (Mercredi à 17:52)




----------



## Invité (Mercredi à 18:43)




----------



## TimeCapsule (Mercredi à 21:13)




----------



## Toum'aï (Hier à 10:01)




----------



## TimeCapsule (Hier à 12:19)




----------



## TimeCapsule (Hier à 14:19)




----------



## TimeCapsule (Hier à 17:51)




----------



## Invité (Hier à 18:52)




----------



## TimeCapsule (Hier à 19:47)




----------



## TimeCapsule (Aujourd'hui à 08:27)




----------

